# Telfair county



## horsecreek

Unlocked version....LOL


----------



## zksailfish

*There is no love in this thread*

I guess everyone on this thread could never get together for a drink sometime 

I can say that it is always intertesting on this post


----------



## Just 1 More

zksailfish said:
			
		

> I guess everyone on this thread could never get together for a drink sometime :



You buying???   I'll be at Zydaco's Saturday night.. maybe even Friday night


----------



## Bowhunter24

Well Frank, ol creamcorn is   , he is not allowed to come up and play next weekend.


----------



## Just 1 More

Bowhunter24 said:
			
		

> Well Frank, ol creamcorn is   , he is not allowed to come up and play next weekend.



We'll just have to play without him


----------



## horsecreek

ut oh...someone gonna stick their "toe" up someone for that cream comment....


----------



## MAC-DC

Where are you guys?


----------



## Donkeytoe

we are all hiding from "Da Man.....l"


----------



## MAC-DC

Who is DA MAN? And why are you hiding?


----------



## horsecreek

im back!!! lol
man, ball is running me wild...
just had the state turny in oveido this past weekend, and OUR GIRLS WON!!!  That, and I got my head shaved for it too.!! 
it was a promise I had made the girls 2 yrs ago..so, had to keep it..-not the hair--haha
Now the girls off to virginia next tuesday for regionals for a week and straight over to moines, illinois for the world series for a week.
can I borrow a dollar??? hehe


----------



## zksailfish

*Can wait*

We have some new members that the Riddlin Kid will have to introduce this year on this post. They are much better than Cream corn  


Can wait until Bow season


----------



## moose3026

Anyone kill any nice bucks in Tellfair? This is my second year hunting in this county. I saw only does last year.


----------



## horsecreek

There are some very nice bucks there!!! very good genetics...
Its not an "over populated" heard by anymeans though...
and the rut can be very tricky even a few miles apart...


Where abouts are you at?


----------



## moose3026

We hunt just west of Jacksonville. There is some nice buck sign on the property but we haven't killed any wall hangers yet. What do you mean by tricky during the rut?


----------



## MAC-DC

My partner got an 11 point 2 years ago he mounted. Camper at our lease got a good one last year and I saw one from the truck that I would of mounted. Its a good county to hunt in. If you are near good food sources it can be very good.


----------



## moose3026

Mac-DC,
Where abouts do you hunt in telfair? We have some good food sources and then we supplement feed year round. This year we are really looking forward to killing more quality deer.


----------



## MAC-DC

Moose 3026
We are south out of Milan about 5 miles on County Rd 82 at Hwy 132. This will be our 3rd year there but changed properties after the first year.
We lease from the same landowner as Horsecreek does. 
We all are from Pasco county.
Heading up there next weekend.


----------



## Just 1 More

MAC-DC said:
			
		

> .
> I am from Land O' Lakes and my partner is out of Dade City in Pasco county.



We B Neighbors.. I'm just south of Bearss Ave & west of Florida Ave. Just appraised 2 houses on Lake Saxon this week.


----------



## MAC-DC

I used to live on Lake Saxon. Now out 54 nearer the interstate. My office is back at Walmart plaza just east of 41 on 54.


----------



## Dad & Lad

Hello guys, new to the thread and Telfair County, I think most of us lease from the same party so I'm just letting you know that I have some folks sneaking around my lease and taking what they want. They tried to cart of a double man stand( too heavy) and they got my trail cam. Other than that all is well. Guys if you hear anything let me know, can't stand and won't tolerate people stealing.......


----------



## MAC-DC

Bad news about the thieves. Had a ground blind stolen 2 years ago myself and some trespassing noted. On a different parcel now and havent had a bit of trouble. Make sure you let Jeff, if thats who we are talking about, know about it and you might want to tip off the local game warden.  My buddy is having a little problem on his property across the road but we think it was with the workers harvesting the onion field. Nothing stolen but crapped in his tower stand and baited and left unattended a hog trap. Caught 5 hogs and left them to die. Nasty mess.
Where is your lease located and where are you camping?
Going up this coming weekend to plant.


----------



## Dad & Lad

*117 & China Hill rd.*

Doc, our property is the south/west corner of that intersection. Just put up bright yellow "No Tresspassing" signs all along the boundry. Shouldn't be anybody on the property so if you happen by there and see any trucks feel free. There's an open sandy area just about half way down the rd from China Hill, thats were their going in. Anyhow be safe and have a good time............ Ken


----------



## moose3026

How did everyone if Telfair county do on opening day? I'm glad to see the creeks have water and our plots are growing well. I saw one doe Saturday morning around 7:30 but never had a shot and didn't see nothing else all weekend. Nobody else in my camp saw anything either. I guess they are just not moving during the day.


----------



## Dad & Lad

*Opening day*

Took my 12 y/o son on his very first archery hunt. We had three very large hogs walk out on us just at sun up. He was able to stand up, knees shaking, couldn't control his breathing and he just couldn't draw the bow. Poor fella tried three different times, just couldn't get the string back. The hogs fed around us and wondered off into the thick stuff. It was a great time. He's hooked now. The hogs were the only critters we saw the entire weekend. Food plots are looking good though.


----------



## MAC-DC

Sounds like a great time Ken. Nothing like being right there with your son. Did it with mine at the age of 12 too. Saw him miss and later kill his first deer.
Glad to hear about the food plots. Bobby is going up this weekend to check on ours.


----------



## horsecreek

headed up this evening with son. gonna sit in a blind and double ladder..wont be able to sit in my lucky loc on (well not lucky to actually hit the deer but seeing them and shooting at them is great..lol) but I will hunt it sunday morning when parents get there and son stays with them on that hunt.....hopefully cameras have some good pics on them...


----------



## MAC-DC

Good luck Horsecreek. I wont get up again untill Oct.


----------



## horsecreek

saw some turkeys....
that and got some messed up bucks on camera. 6-7inch horn on 1 side and glob ofd crap on the other..other buck was same way but on opposite sides.. they look to be 2.5 yr old deer from weight so if see in person and they are, taken them out!!!! 1st messed up racks ive seen around there...
very healhy does\fawns and bucks as far as weights go....


----------



## horsecreek

lasy weekend, few more rubs, week before a scrape..havent gone walking about so dnt know if more..just on way in\out of a stand..no movement in daytime. jumped one deer on way to stand saturday..
had allot of pics on 1 trail but didnt push mem card in all the way!!! dangit...lol


----------



## moose3026

I had one doe walk about 40 yards from me opening morning. Then the following weekend I had one blow at me but never saw him/ her.  So far the rest of the guys on our lease are just seeing random does occasionally...We haven't killed anything yet but we are going back up at the end of the month. Has anyone else seen or killed anything in Telfair County this year?Thanks


----------



## huntininmilan

HEY YALL......THE DEER SEEM TO BE MOVING BUT AT ODD TIMES IN SOME PLACES AND THEN NOT AT ALL IN OTHER PLACES EXCEPT ALOT OF NIGHT PICTURES! LAST WEEKEND THEY MOVED GOOD AT 8-830 AM BOTH SAT AND SUNDAY AND THEN I SEEN 1 AT 300 PM WHEN I WASNT HUNTING BUT DIDN'T SEE ANYTHING UP UNTILL DARK WHEN I SAT BUT YET RAN INTO SEVERAL JUST AFTER DARK BOTH NIGHTS AND I DIDN'T SEE ANYTHING MONDAY OR TUESDAY EITHER SITTING!
THIS WEEKEND ITS CALLING FOR GOOD MOVEMENT MIDDLE OF THE DAY, THINK I'LL CONCENTRATE ON SOME MIDDAY HUNTING THRU MONDAY! THE FOOD PLOTS ARE LOOKING AWESOME AND THEY ARE HAMMERING SOME OF THEM HARD.....ALREADY RESEEDED SEVERAL OF THEM WITH SOME MORE RAPE AND TURNIPS!
GOOD LUCK TO ALL OPENING WEEKEND HOPE TO RUN INTO SOME OF YOU AT BARLOW'S OVER THE WEEKEND!

DENNY


----------



## MAC-DC

Anybody going up tomorrow? I got 4 days off to try my luck!!!


----------



## moose3026

I'll be up this weekend as well. We had guys up last weekend and they went to check my feeder and camera but they were gone someone snatched em. However they said the deer were moving pretty well.


----------



## Thunder

*Rut?*

New to Telfair this year. Been hunting 3 hours west the past few years. When does the chasin' normally start in Telfair? Hunting around Jacksonville.

Anybody seeing any good deer?


----------



## huntininmilan

lots of good deer movement last week mainly monday thru thursday saw over 20 deer killed 2 does one was 160 lbs weighed her at barlows and her glands were darkened and startin to stink......some of the small bucks on my videos have darkened tarsal glands but the bigger bucks don't, the cold weather we had last week really had the deer moving good between 8 am thru 11am although i killed the 2nd doe at 2pm on a food plot! I believe the GON will be pretty close this year for our rut to be around Nov 15th but i think myself it will be more like the following week based on all the scraping activity i'm startin to see showing up the week before and last week....a month later and that will put it around the 20th of Nov.........what do some of ya'll think from what your seeing?
Barlow's already had a doe come in that had been bred in the last 2-3 weeks based on the size of the fetus! That doesn't surprise me because last year i killed a doe in early Nov that had a sizable fetus in her which had her being bred in mid October.....they're gonna get bred whenever they come in no matter when that is but the major rut should happen i think somewhere around Nov 20th!


----------



## sticksnbones

I agree the rut should be in around the 17th of Nov.  
Bucks are moving but still not actively chasing yet... This week calls for rain and warmer weather if cold weather follows they should kick it in high gear...


----------



## hoghunter78

i went to my stand yesterday seen a small  6 pt. makeing a rub and trying to make a scrap but raining to hard. seen one 10 last week after a  doe. noting to it do


----------



## huntininmilan

everybody thinking that next week might be still the week or more like next weekend 18-? With the warm weather right now and thru this weekend i'm thinking you're gonna have to be sitting right on top of the ole deer to see one moving ...maybe first light and right before dark if your in the right spot.....it doesn't matter i'm gonna give it all i got for the next 3 weeks straight everyday.....hopefully one will get stupid in front of me somewhere.........


----------



## Thunder

Had 4 bucks get stupid on me last weekend. 3 young deer and one mature. In fact one 8 point got real stupid! Saw him 2 different sittings....keeps coming into the field!! I let him walk and shot a big 8 point close to 200 pounds 10 mins after watching the little one. Guess he saw him on the edge of the field and went in for a fight right before dark. Another member saw the little stupid one and shot him yesterday. They are moving, but no chasing that I have seen. Going back up next weekend, hope they are HOT!


----------



## Dad & Lad

*Season Going well*

Have had a fair season to date.11/4 one of the fellas shot a 4.5 yo forkhorn, missing the right side altogether. Scar'd up old deer. 11/5 shot a 9pt, hocks were black and his neck was swollen pretty good. 11/10 A second 9pt was taken by a different member,said he was chas'n. Waiting to see the photos. Comming back for Thanksgiving........


----------



## sticksnbones

Sat. it was hot but moved late 9-10 sunday Deer moved well all Am. Small Bucks are chasing but big bucks are still not at full speed mostly younger bucks although I have seen a mature buck in the morning tending a doe.  It looks like any day now they are going to fire up... I Have seen nice bucks comming to scrapes on cammera and all their glands are swollen and black it is calling for cooler weather and rain wed so I will bet the farm that this is the week to be out on the stand.


----------



## tail_slider3d

I have been hunting telfair my whole life.  Last weekend we finally started to see some strong rut activity.  Saturday morning I shot an 8 point, wasnt nearly as big as I thought it was (15" outside spread, 8 inch G2's)  I usually wouldnt shoot him but I havent killed anything this season.  As I was pulling him up to the road I saw another 8 about the same size.  The deer I killed didnt have a swollen neck but his glands were dark and smelled.  Sunday morning right at day break while watching a doe I noticed her looking back towards the woods line and a really nice 10 pt. bust out running her at full speed.  He had to be around a 130+ class deer.  He never stopped though so I couldnt get a shot.  Moments later a really nice 8 crossed to the left (maybe a 110 inch or so)  I passed waiting for the 10 to come back.  BUT he never did.  Later I saw a group of 5 does with no bucks even around them.  That afternoon I watched a young 7 point try to chase a doe but she really wasnt wanting to play.  I think after this front moving through and the temps dropping into the mid 30's for the weekend it could be a hot and heavy rut weekend.
My land up here in Chattahoochie county feels neglected.  Im just now starting to find rubs in west GA.


----------



## hoghunter78

bucks bucks and more bucks. my bro. killd a small one sat am .sunday am same place monster12pt with neck as big as could be. 140-150+ shot but missed not 5 yards standing on the ground tink69 brought him in. hope to see him in the am


----------



## horsecreek

they moved great sat!! I hope they are getting on it tommorow -sunday!!!!! I will be there.....


----------



## tail_slider3d

well, Im packing now.  Ready to make the ride back to Telfair.  I wonder if there will be a big one waiting on me?


----------



## tail_slider3d

To my suprise not much rut activity this past weekend.  I saw  a good many mature does in the clearcut but no bucks behind them.  I moved to the pine thicket sunday morning around 9:30 b/c of the wind and within 15 minutes I saw 3 does with a very young spike pushing them hard.  There were some real brutes pushing less than a week ago, I hope they get to breed before the spikes.


----------



## horsecreek

hunted all day friday and  half day saturday--nothing seen between 2 of us. Other reports are the same!!!! talked to huntin milan last night and he saw and friends have seen nothing huting from saturday till yesterday..
unreal!!!!! dont know what happend to the deer. I found super fresh scrapes friday!!!could smell he had just been there but at night....
hope they get movin!!!!


----------



## Thunder

*same here*

Hunted last weekend and saw nothing! Had a small 6 point shot by another member on Sun am. 

Got a call yesterday....one on the guys had 3 does come out and then a hoss of a buck with his nose to the ground!!  He missed him with more than one shot. Must have gotton the fever! 

I think the bucks have the does locked up in the thick stuff. Going back this weekend. Hope the bucks start cruising again looking for that last unbred doe!


----------



## Dad & Lad

*Dinner then hit the road*

Hey I'll see you Friday evening. Hope it's gonna be good, It's killing me not being in the woods.


----------



## Cletisbocephus

pretty much the same for me. hunted saturday morning and evening and sunday morning and didn't see anything but i did  hear one blow and run coming out of my stand at 9 on saturday morning


----------



## tail_slider3d

Not a lot of activity this weekend in my part of Telfair.  I didnt see any bucks.  Only a handful of does.  Seems like the deer are all headed up north to audition for santa in the new ABC release "American Whitetale".  The show is to be hosted by Oprah.  (I wouldnt count this out)


----------



## horsecreek

Well got a nice lil 8pt sat am.(in bragging board)..young buck..but after 5yrs and 2 misses..he wasnt gonna walk..lol
Nice to meet up with dad and lad this weekend and thier buddy. I tried setting them up in a few stands but no luck on the deer...


----------



## Dad & Lad

*Sorry People*

Well I finaly discovered why the deer has vanished from our property. There's a local church near our lease and there were three juveniles there Sat night hanging out at the church sponsored turkey shoot. They were bragging about all the deer they have been shooting at night... a girl that hunts the property accross the highway played along in there conversation and she obtained enough info to pass on to the DNR. Several more were discovered in the area rotting in the Ag fields earlier in the week.


----------



## horsecreek

well that just sux!!! 
I'll keep my ears out for anything new for ya...


----------



## huntininmilan

this is a little late in posting but i just got home couple days ago after being up for the last 18 days and i can honestly tell you on 1 of my pieces the rut was going full bore starting around nov 23-24 till just the other day nov 29-30......killed a nice 10 with a kicker off the base weighing 210lbs and he was all rutted up and skinny i'm putting him around 120 ish at 745 am chasing a very small doe. Couple days later seen where another had rode a doe in the middle of the road that night couldn't get on him ande my dad seen a very nice 9 pt about as big as my 10 pt and he was chasing a hot doe.....been running tracks all over for the last nearly 2 weeks.......stay tuned for a very hot christmas new year week between to be happening all over again would be my guess!


----------



## horsecreek

good deal bud....did anyone get to hunt the 160??


----------



## huntininmilan

not that i know of....found a couple good spots where i told you but neede to come up with a couple stands, they went to wally world and another place but couldn't find any cheap stands to throw up but since then we freed up 1-2 that we can try and throw in there.....just got to get there to do it alot of good sign where we were talking about.......come to think about it there was good sign about everywhere we looked!


----------



## horsecreek

the yrs have done that place well....payoff time now I hope...


----------



## huntininmilan

how bout a report from anyone who went this past weekend!!!!!Any luck, any movement?


----------



## Cletisbocephus

went this weekend, shot a doe at 10:30 on saturday morning and didn't see a thing the rest of the weekend


----------



## horsecreek

hope to get up this weekend...now im freaking sick! just dandy!  will go no mater what unless have to get moved this weekend. hopefull that will hold till next week tho...


----------



## huntininmilan

sorry to hear bout being sick, keep that stuff with you by the way already been sick as a dog last weekend! Hope to be hunting friday eve see what kind of action i can stir up....most everybody i talked to said last weekend sucked, not much if any deer movement....hope it's better this weekend! Best i can figure based on what happened thanksgiving weekend and the week after the rut should be stirring again the week between christmas and new years!


----------



## huntininmilan

anybody besides me go up this past weekend? I couldn't buy a deer this weekend seen nothing all weekend and it was hot after sunup nearly 80 degrees and sunday morning was a complete fog out until nearly 9am....if a deer crossed by me he would have had to be in my lap for me to see it....it was thick!


----------



## tail_slider3d

I went.  Saw 7 but they were all does.  Seems like 9am was the magic number for the deer in our neck of the woods.


----------



## huntininmilan

I'd have been tickled to death to see 7 does......i'm really stumped as to why i didn't even see 1-2 deer but i guess thats why they call it hunting! Hopefully this weekend i will see a few.... after tasting the fresh sausage i got back from Barlows this past weekend from my last deer i might have to drop another doe to get some more sausage made.....he told me he liked it better than the smoked now i see why, it was unbelievably delicious, i've always gotten the smoked sausage and the rest into bacon burger...if you haven't tried a 50/50 blend of bacon ends and deer meat ground together ...you don't know what your missing!


----------



## tail_slider3d

I always do a 50 50 blend.  I have some thats smoked and some thats "fresh".  I get mine done in Hawkinsville, ga.


----------



## huntininmilan

then you know what i'm talking about.....i get mine done at Barlows, he's between milan and eastman!


----------



## horsecreek

ditto on the fresh sausage!!! just got mine and it was yummy!!!!!! tad lil over on the salt but great!


----------



## huntininmilan

anybody else going up this weekend.....i'm gonna give it a try till christmas and see what happens, go home and come right back after christmas and give it heck till the end!Looks like rain friday and sat. and looks like it might get cold again after christmas...looks like i'm startin to get alot more activity in the food plots...hopin they'll be kickin till the end of the year, maybe my daughter will get a chance at something!


----------



## tail_slider3d

I will be there.  I have to head back on christmas but if the rain will let up I hope to see those does again.  I want a ham to smoke, chip and make BBQ out of.  Also, santa wife is supposed to be getting me a dehydrator for christmas so jerky is in order.


----------



## huntininmilan

the secondary rut is going on right now in my part of telfair....i shot a descent 7 pt 17 1/2" wide and 14" tall weighed approx 190 lbs on friday dec.23rd at 5 pm chasing a doe hard i mean he was pushing her hard. I was sitting on top of a skidder in the middle of the chop with my truck parked next to it...go figure! Then at the house in another spot i found where a doe had been getting rode sat. then i had to come home for christmas but will be leaving tomorrow to go back up with my family  hopefully to get my daughter her first deer. I seen 9-10 deer those couple of days last thurs thru sat.


----------



## tail_slider3d

I am headed out to hunt with the Muzzleloader this weekend.  I hope to get a doe.


----------



## MAC-DC

Anybody had any new changes in their lease agreements or camping fees presented to them lately?


----------



## horsecreek

i just heard about them but havent received anything or been talked to about it....


----------



## MAC-DC

May be just us then. Let me know if you hear anymore. Did you see Jeff this weekend?


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

*Leads?*

We've hunted on Horse Creek off 149 for 10 years now and went up for the last weekend to find a big For Sale sign on our gate.  Go figure.  You guys seem to have a good contact in our area for property.  Can anyone p.m. me a lead?  Thanks, JB


----------



## horsecreek

ya mike, dad and lad heard about it too but hadnt received anything either. I didnt see jeff when up there.


----------



## moose3026

Anyone have any lease openings for next year or know about any property?


----------



## MAC-DC

Watch out up there. Strange things going on around Milan. Never trust a man who doesnt have a normal, firm handshake, it doesnt mean a thing.


----------



## MAC-DC

Where are all of you? Nobody left to talk to.  Use to be an active site. What happened? Come on back.


----------



## moose3026

Has anyone been Turkey huntin?


----------



## horsecreek

havent been to woods. been busy with kart racing with son.. still around though...mac, how yall been?? still up there???


----------



## huntininmilan

turkey hunting has been awesome .....birds everywhere though not always cooperating but sometimes doing the unexpected but for me it has been awesome already killed 3 birds 2 in telfair county and 1 in fla. My biggest was 12" beard and 1" spurs and the other 2 had 9" beards with 1-1 1/8 spurs.
The deer sign is also everywhere which is good to see and i'm on hold for planting my plots this spring as it is very dry right now ....drier than what  i'd like to plant in but hopefully I will plant some lab lab, sorghum, sunflowers and buck beans here in a few weeks.How's everyone else doing on the turkeys and food plots and deer sign?


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

well been great in mitchell an baker co.  got my first ever an got the 2nd     1 today.dont know if it is luck are what but i will take it. dont hear any gobbling after lunch but it  has been fun up until  then


----------



## MAC-DC

No longer there. Wont renew with Jeff. Had enough trouble last year to last me awhile.
Got 2 grandkids on the way, so taking another path in life. May return to a different lease after this year. May decide to go out west elk hunting next year.  Havent gotten that far in the planning yet.
Good luck to you.


----------



## huntininmilan

sorry to hear about your troubles with jeff....sounds like you are in for a barrel of fun with the grandkids in the future....good luck in whatever you decide to do about hunting!


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

*Hey Horse*

Horse, you gave me some info on your contact a few months back.  Our property owner told us his realtor put a "For Sale" sign on the wrong property so I didn't pursue any new land.  Turns out it was another lie and our property is being auctioned off this Saturday so we are looking again.  Can you resend me that contact info?  Thanks, JB


----------



## huntininmilan

who's your property owner......where bouts you huntin at now?


----------



## Dad & Lad

*OPENINGS*

Hey all, anyone have any openings for two plus a 13 yo. Property we had near Chuancey lost to sale. Any help very appreciated.              Ken


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

huntininmilan said:


> who's your property owner......where bouts you huntin at now?



Property owner was/is Olin Wooten.  Land didn't make reserve at auction but it's a matter of time.  We have one other piece with Plum Creek.  So if it sells, we have 8 hunters on 250 acres.  If it doesn't sell, we still have 700.


----------



## huntininmilan

what road is your lease off of...what are you near? I'm not familiar with Mr wooten.


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

Our property is at the intersection of Hwy 149 and Horse Creek.  Look for the For Sale signs.  Ha.


----------



## sticksnbones

*Rut.*

I have been hunting in this area for some time now but i have not been able to figure out the peak of the rut.  Does anyone know when it is?.. I know is should be around the middle to end of November but i have only caught small bucks chasing.  Any feed back would help.  Thanks.


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

Ours typically starts mid November.  Usually Thanksgiving is around the peak.  JB


----------



## huntininmilan

last year thanksgiving weekend first primary rut if you will and christmas weekend was a secondary. Lot of good to descent bucks killed thanksgiving weekend especially that sunday , when i brought mine in there were 7-8 brought in while I was there from around the area all chasing good and I killed a nice one that i had been hunting all season and have given up on but he was chasing a doe hard christmas weekend at 430pm in the wide open chop-go figure! The other good one i killed actually started chasing good thanksgiving day or friday and it took me untill that sunday morning to finally get him. But last year was the first year in the last 3 that I could honestly say for sure when it happened at my place.


----------



## sticksnbones

I caught them chasing on thanksgiving weekend 3 years ago after a hard rain.  The last two years I have only seen the smaller immature bucks chasing.  We got some good bucks last year but in Early November the bucks we got were not ready to breed.  I heard that are biologist that we can contact for information on the movement of the deer.  Have any of you spoken to him and has his information been useful?..

Thanks.


----------



## tail_slider3d

went down this weekend and looked around.  My food sources didnt really make much this year.  No persimmons to speak of the the crab apples that are usually sagging to the ground are sparse in comparison.  And of course the 4 pear trees that havent made in the past 5 years didnt make this year either.  We planted some soybeans.  I guess I will hunt the food plots and water sources.


----------



## huntininmilan

I'm with you on the lack of natural food sources....I have hardly any persimmons and no crab apples and no acorns....looks like my food plots will come in handy especially this year!


----------



## horsecreek

ya, we hardly have any food on our lease. hopefully once gets thinned out next yr, more light and ability for food plots..only way we get acorns is if fertilize oaks in march.


----------



## deermaster81

our food plots did ok but I've been putting out corn to make up from the lack of natural food (persimmons,crabapples etc) I went up last weekend and there was plenty of deer sign. can't wait til saturday!


----------



## roscoe54

Planted Abruzzi rye and winter peas Friday. It rain most of the weekend buy Sunday the seeds were opening up.I hope they make it i saw a good amount of acorns and persimmon around my property.
         Salvation is for all who belive in the Word


----------



## huntininmilan

horsecreek....it ought to be more active on the place this year, they're cutting all the timber on the other place.


----------



## sticksnbones

Our property was sold and we found this out on Saturday..  Does anyone know of any leases that are still available for this 07 -08 season in Telfair?..  We have all the stands set up and we were going up on saturday.  Any information would be a big help...  
Thanks and Good Luck for the 07-08 season.


----------



## horsecreek

what property are they cutting? the creek woods the border us? if they do that OMG!!!! 
I went up sat am bout 4, hunted for 2 hrs, saw a doe by one lader. mainly went to mow camp but stopped out in woods to check 2 stands and tightn ropes. didnt scout at all. 
ya, if its the woods next to us, i know 1 loc on I will plant my butt in!!! but man, our whole lease should be awesome!


----------



## huntininmilan

they are cutting the 300 acres the other side of the triangle piece that i have.....hope they finish cutting it this time and don't take all hunting season doing it, although it helped me kill the big 7 pt last year. Only done a little scouting around the house and like what i'm seeing so far but i haven't gotten any good buck pictures to speak of yet but I'm not woorried about that as I know what's around at least what i've seen in the past. No sense in doing much scouting on the 300 because of the cutting but the 160 has got to be active with the cutting going on.
When ya going back again?


----------



## horsecreek

ok. i dont know where that 300 is at. have to show me on map. Dont know when goign back yet. and same on scouting, not to much need...i do know where a ladder or 2 could go though!!!


----------



## huntininmilan

Let me know on a map where you think a couple should go and maybe we can get a couple thrown out.....I might take advantage of the magnum chair blind I bought this summer. We seen a couple places last year but never put one up along  the rock pile and closer to the corner off old dim road that goes up thru middle. The 300 is my other piece next to 160, you know which one. If your up first weekend in oct give me a buzz or stop by, dads up there this weekend doing some odds and ends, i'll probably be around possibly next 2 weekends.


----------



## horsecreek

o..ok...I will let ya know and send you email with map pic.
could you imagine them cutting the old woods nxt to the 160 with the creek??/ OH GOODNESS!!!

o ya, when does gun start? havent had time to look..


----------



## huntininmilan

I wish they would cut that triangle like you said and left the 300 uncut and the 160 like it is and it would be like christmas every time you sat. Gun starts oct 20th. I haven't done much scouting either haven't had alot of time ....hope they pattern a little like last year but probably won't! Something has changed on each piece except maybe the 160 which probably is controlled heavily by what is planted around it like the 300 is.... so this year ought to be interesting to say the least.


----------



## seabear2

I planted food plots for a group FL guys last Sunday on 341 east of Mcrae. Saw lots of sign while on the property. They told me that they have more big bucks on cam this year than the past 3 years. I will be planting for another group this weekend out on the south end of the county near Jacksonville. I will post a report of what they say and what I see.


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

We planted oats and clover Labor Day weekend.  It has come up nice.  We have quite an acorn crop and loads of honeysuckle.  Plus our neighbors switched to corn this year instead of cotton and tobacco.  Should have some fat deer.  Get this, Plum Creek calls us asking if we want the 200 acres next to our tract.  For $6 an acre!!!!  Needless to say we snatched that up.  Things sure are looking up from 3 months ago.  Good luck this season fellas and I look forward to everyone's reports.  JB


----------



## huntininmilan

we are definitely getting the rain especially compared to last year this time, hope it keeps coming!


----------



## tail_slider3d

got to go down late saturday and setup a stand on a food plot.  Hunted it this morning and saw 3 does all out of range.
$6 an acre is what we pay for our telfair lease.  The club next to us is paying $12.  I really hope that trend doesnt start.


----------



## horsecreek

that 12.00 an acre trend has already started. we used to pay 6 and now at like 10.00. I know other who lease from our guy who are over 12!! they also take alot of deer to which has led to there hi prices.


----------



## tail_slider3d

geez...its telfair county not central IL.


----------



## huntininmilan

it's called greed! It's gonna keep on and most of us will not be able to afford to hunt and have a place to take our kids to enjoy what we have enjoyed growing up. If the majority of the hunters would refuse to pay the unreasonable amounts then things might even back out....some of these people must have more money than god and are willing to shell it out and pay the ungodly amounts and what's worse is there are some who are acting as middle guys and making money on the land owners and taking advantage of them only paying them $5-6.00 an acre and charging $10-15 an acre.....now that's sad!


----------



## ruger3006

just checked this section for the first time.......I hunt just of 165. I saw 9 opening weekend. Plante food plots last weekend, suppose to rain today though next week


----------



## huntininmilan

where bouts off 165...sounds like you got a honey hole. I'll be planting my plots in 2 weeks....my summer plots are getting hammered right now but i didn't plant my lab lab and stuff untill 10-12 weeks ago and had a plot saver around it until 2-3 weeks ago so it was thigh high to waist high and looking good but i've got them all prepped around them ready to plant my clovers, rape, chicory, winter peas and oats.


----------



## ruger3006

i am on CR 5. I have hunted it for a couple of years now. I like it. sounds like you got some sweet plots.


----------



## huntininmilan

my plots are always a work in progress but I'm seeing results.


----------



## ruger3006

plots are getting green from all the rain....


----------



## horsecreek

were on county rd 5 too. which block are you in? once come off 165, right or left side? I used to have the 300 on the left once turn on dirt rd. I just kept the lil block next to it (when pass rd that goes left to farm) and goes almost to creek. Been there for over 6 or 7 yrs now.


----------



## huntininmilan

anybody going up this weekend oct.6-9th?


----------



## horsecreek

na. going by the house. got soem nice pics of does the other day. 5 in one big and a few are so old ones!!! big ole does!!!
i hope to get up the 20th for opening day of gun...would be me and the GF and hr daughter. so will prob take her girl to the double ladder where I spend most my time.. hehe


----------



## huntininmilan

hey meant to ask you how old is that pic of the buck in your avatar...reason i ask is did you see the pic of the big 7 pt I killed last christmas...that buck in your pic looks just like the deer I shot and he was an older deer, when you see a pic of him I think you will agree- i've got him in the freezer still and was just looking at him yesterday trying to decide what to do bout mounting him....real nice mass 17" wide dark horns, 7-8" plus g2's and wide forks like your pic plus he weighed 218lbs and looked to be prob. at least 5-6 yrs old.


----------



## huntininmilan

he came from the 300 acres....


----------



## horsecreek

thats from the 2nd year I had the lease. never got up on him and he was a hoss!!! did get close one morning but he busted me when I grunted. didnt know he was there. thats was off the wash out rd- when go up the rd about 50yrds and go left, thats strand is there. it actually starts from the rd between the other property I had and runs up into where that old lil food plot I had . and then that other thicker bottom off of that.

look kinda the same but probably just from same line as both deer didnt have big brow tines at all. I rough aged him at prob 4 when pic was taken from his sway back and size.


----------



## sticksnbones

I know it is a little late but does anyone know of any leases or openings available for this year?  Thanks.


----------



## horsecreek

it should be awesome this weekend!!!! rain for 2 days steady then turn clear and cooler sat and sunday..
knockem down!!!! good luck everyone


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

Well?  We had a pretty good weekend.  Saw a bunch of deer and had a member's son get his first deer (5 point).  Found more scrapes than usual for this time of year and the buck that was killed was swelling and stinkin'.  We think the rut might be coming sooner than later this year due to all the early activity.  We probably saw 20-25 deer between 6 of us.  Most activity happened between 8:30 and 10:30 a.m.  I'll be heading up Saturday and hunt through Tuesday.  Looks like the weather is going to be chilly.


----------



## huntininmilan

definitely lots of deer movement from around 8 am till around 11 am and again bout hour before dark. Bucks some still grouped up and lots of rubs and scrapes. we had some running sign between 2nd and 3rd week october which was probably couple does coming in early or the little bucks feeling frisky or both but that would put it between 2nd and 3rd week nov which is exactly what the GON was predicting and I have to agree with them on this one.  Deer and Deer hunting's Charles Alzscheimer was predicting from the 10th - 19th or 20th november for the rut based on the moon. With everything I'm seeing around our area in milan ...I believe they are dead nuts with it this year and it will be an earlier rut for us. Can't wait to get there friday and give it another whirl and try an narrow down a couple of them dudes! Hoping to get my daughter her first deer this weekend if all goes well...i'm stoked, can't wait.
Good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## horsecreek

ur right milan...i am gonan make it back the 3rd and 4th... and then hopefully 2 weeks after that.


----------



## Thunder

*One maybe two shots....*

This year is going to drive me crazy, only getting up to Craveys store 2 weekends!!!

Wife graduated from nursing school and is working 2 weekends a month. That means I am home with the kids.

I am going up this weekend Oct 27) for a 3 day deal starting on Friday afternoon. Praying that the rut is close enough around Craveys place to at least have them moving. Next trip up wont be till around Nov 20th!!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## horsecreek

craveys store is off 132 right? (lil store that serves breakfast\lunch ect... thats right down from our camp...
ya, been there ont eh going up lil bit...money playing a part in this yrs trips for sure!!! ugggg.


----------



## Thunder

Horse,

Been seeing any deer? Tiime of the day? Bucks cruisin yet? Any insight appreciated!! Let me know if your going up this weekend...maybe we could catch a Ms. Cravey's sandwich for lunch.


----------



## horsecreek

didnt go up this weekend. but im headed up fri ngt!!!!!
my neighbor who camps down from us brought me over some buck pics his buddy got out of his stand sunday as neighbor was home too... they hunt off 132 not to far from us. anyway, scored at 163!!! looks to be a ton bigger than that though. around 5 1/2 yrs old..


----------



## rstallings1979

*It still looks like the rut is about 10 days away in*

the Southern portion ofTelfair county.  The smaller bucks are beginning to chase but the does are not ready yet.  For those hunting over food plots it may be a little useless with so many Acorns.  The Acorns are plentiful and theres too many choices in the woods right now.  We are on the Ocmulgee and the vegetation is abundant.  There were a couple of nice deer taken over the weekend including a 210lb. buck that had a nice 5 point rack on one side but the left side was abnormal either by velvet or some sort of injury.  Would have been a very nice 10 or 11 point.  I figure between Nov. 10 until Thanksgiving should be primetime.


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

We got back yesterday.  The wind and full moon played havic and didn't see as many deer as last week.  Did a lot of looking and found good rubs and scrapes.  Also tons of feeding on acorns.  Going back the 10th through the 17th to try and catch the rut.


----------



## Thunder

Good luck bud!! 10-17th is prime. Bucks should be cruising starting around the end of the first week in Nov. Full swing around the 3rd week!


----------



## horsecreek

gonna turn cooler this weekend with lows in the low 40's and aroudn 72 for hi...just what i needed!!! lol

hope to get back the 17th and turkey day weekend....but that's hi hopes right there!!!
if comes to gas $$, will take turkey weekend as kids will be with me so save trip for them and I and a 3 day weekend


----------



## huntininmilan

this weekend should be better for ya'll as last weekend thru tuesday was a blowout from sunday morn till tuesday morn...deer moved real good sat at daylight and sat 1-2 hrs before dark but where i was i didn't see a deer at all sunday or monday but one of the selph's killed a heck of a 11pt possible 130's monday morning running with 2 other bucks and his neck was as big as a tent but he wasn't stinkin yet....still think between 2nd and 3rd week of nov for the rut, let us know what you see this weekend prime time major feeds daylight and before dark.


----------



## horsecreek

you had to tell me about the feed time--- im even more excited now...!!! dont know why but just got a feelin about this weekend..norm not this crazy about going ....lol


----------



## horsecreek

not a whole lot. fri eve had young doe and 1.5yr old 6pt feed around me for for an hour. sat am buck running doe in thicket but they went out the other side. fresh scrapes everywhere!!!! running tracks as well..it wont be long at all. other saw young bucks tending does sunday morning. just staying put right behind the does while they fed.


----------



## rstallings1979

*10/07/2007  The deer were everywhere*

this morning.  Two does came out about 8:30 the first doe walking briskly the second doe galloped out and here comes a buck running behine.  Couldn't get him to stop to see just how big he was.  To my right I heard a doe start blowing continously shortly after and then I heard the woods sound like they were being torn apart.  The chasing is starting up.  I saw 10 deer altogether and 4 different bucks.  One decent 8 point came through but I couldn't get a good judge on the rack.  Didn't look quite big enough to shoot.  I suspect the Nov. 9-20 will be great hunting especially if we can get a little rain during that time.


----------



## huntininmilan

couple reports from guys up around milan ....1 saying he got in on a good buck fight this morning with a nice 6 pt coming out scared, would have liked 2 have seen the other and another guy bout 10 miles from the camp watched several bucks chasing a couple does last couple days......and Barlows took in a few small bucks today I was told....startin to think it might be on the fringe of gettin started hot and heavy probably right after this cold snap wed and thursday might be real good this weekend thru next weekend.....anybody else seeing anything to go along with that, I def agree with you rstallings......


----------



## horsecreek

yes sir..me and my boy headed up fri night!!! cant wait!!!!


----------



## Thunder

I got the green light too!!! Heading up Saturday am (working late Friday), and huntin' until Monday afternoon. Man am I pumped! Have not been up there in a while.

These posts are great news! Hope it's that hot around Cravey's store. I hunt about 4 miles up the road from the dumpsters across from the store.


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

Heading out today.  I'm going to hunt through next Sunday!  9 days!  The reports from our camp are pretty good.  4 bucks killed since last Sunday.  My buddy hunted my climber this morning and had 10 does around him for 2 hours.  No bucks.  Hopefully those does hang around until the bucks turn on.  Good luck guys.  I'll post when I get back.


----------



## Thunder

Good luck bud!

I'm heading up in about an hour. Should be up there by 2PM. A little jelous....I can only hunt till Monday. Hope they get hot this weekend. Got another long weekend next week too. Need to drop the big 9 point been seeing on the cam.


----------



## horsecreek

well not alot seen this weekend. did miss one- tree saved his life...the jacket of the bullet actualy scraped his leg after tree deflection and was laying on the ground 3 ft from tree. unreal...he's ok tho. saw 2 twin buttons sat eve..good bit of shots and connections from neighboring lands...


----------



## huntininmilan

I say weather cooperating that from maybe thursday on it should crank...gonna be warmer tuesday and wed and get cooler thursday and friday, with any kind of luck should start getting real interesting. It is possible that it happens the same time as last year on thanksgiving weekend either way I hope to be in the woods for at least 10 days starting thursday. All the does i've been seeing aren't in and don't show no signs of having been in yet still clean at the glands so they aren't even ********************* at the scrapes , heck some still have the yearlings with them. Some reports from here and there around milan are some guys seeing bucks chasing some does and even a nice buck or 2 has been killed behind a doe and some with other bucks so go figure...overall I say it hasn't happened full blown just yet but look out the next 10 days.


----------



## Thunder

Well, I spent Sat afternoon, Sunday, and Monday am in the woods and only saw 1 deer! I honestly thought the weekend of the 10th was going to be hot. I won't be going up again until Thanksgiving weekend, so glad to hear that they have not even started yet. Hopefully it will still be going on Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## huntininmilan

if it don't crank up till the weekend then there's a pretty good chance you will still see some good stuff on into thanksgiving....i didn't have any trouble seeing deer me or pops whereever we sat this past weekend but the guys up there right now haven't been seeing anything the last couple days and they didn't have any trouble seeing deer either this past weekend but they are now! Like i was saying earlier except for the occasional one here and there chasing that's all i'm getting out of this so far nothing consistent and def. not wide open anywhere near me.


----------



## deermaster81

Last weekend was getting good. We had a nice 16'' wide 7 pt killed and 2 more was missed and all 3 was chasing does. I rattled the biggest I ever seen but he circled around down wind and busted me. It was exciting though, the next 2 weeks are going to primetime.


----------



## horsecreek

where abouts do you hunt deermaster?
ya, it should be getting great!!


----------



## deermaster81

I hunt on red hill church rd. I don't know the name of the  main highway


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

What a week.  I killed my biggest buck ever Monday morning at 7:15 a.m.  8 point, 19 1/2 inch inside spread, 175 lbs.  He was on the move running hard through a bottom and popped out on a road I was hunting.  Tuesday morning my buddy killed a real nice 17 inch i/s 8 point.  Then Friday I nailed another pretty 8 point on the same stand I got my other.  He was 5 minutes behind two does.  He is not real wide but had good tine length.  5 inch brows and 8 inch G2's.  I just got in this evening so I'll post some pictures tomorrow.  I did see a nice 6 point running two does hard Saturday morning.  He was full blown rutting maybe a foot or two off the second doe.  They are definately on fire at our place but it does change here and there.  Good luck fellas.


----------



## Thunder

*horsecreekhunter*

Where in Telfair are you? Curious, as you said, particularly in Telfair, down the road a piece may be dead. We are off China hill road just past that deadly curve coming from 117 (Jacksonville). About 4-5 miles from Craveys store. Hope you are close, that will get me fired up!


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

We are east on 117 from Jacksonville about 10-12 miles.  We have a piece of property about 6 miles from the one I was hunting on and the deer there didn't seem to be rutting yet.  We saw some bucks there but they seemed to be trolling more than chasing.  There are does every where by themselves.  If you saw a doe on the other  property, you would see a buck behind her.  Big difference for being only 6 miles apart.


----------



## Thunder

*Lease*

We are about 8 miles west of Jax, turn left at the red light. Then down China hill (r) another 5 miles to the north. Your right about the difference a few miles can make there. I shot my 4 year old 8 last year on the 11th, and bucks were all over the place. Real slow so far this year. Hopefully ours is yet to come!

good luck


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

*Here are some pics.*

I got the big one Monday morning.  My buddy killed the one on the right Tuesday morning.  Then I got the middle deer Friday morning.  It was a great week.


----------



## horsecreek

Id Say So!!!! Congrats....hope They Startup Friday.


----------



## Fish_Bone

Thunder, sounds like we are neighbors.  Are you on Huwlett Rd.?


----------



## SAM SCOTT

We Hunt Just South Of Hazlehurst , Not To Far From You Guys.  This Past Weekend 3 Of Our Members Were Up There And Got A Few . All Kinds Of Activity.


----------



## horsecreek

its real weird as usual but more so this yr...can have bucks rutting hard in one place and 1mile away, not a rutting buck in sight! very slow around milan, jacksonville this weekend for all I knew.


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

*Old deer*

Check out this old boy.  A member got him 11/10 walking with a couple does.  He was 170 lbs and had about an inch of fat covering his whole back and sides.  His teeth and cod sack were all but gone and he had skin and fur (not velvet) covering his horns.  We figure he was 8 to 10 years old.


----------



## SBG

He may have been a "cactus" buck.


----------



## Looty

Fish_Bone said:


> Thunder, sounds like we are neighbors.  Are you on Huwlett Rd.?



He's on Thomas Farm Rd.


----------



## Looty

HorseCreekHunter did you stop at Golden Corral in Douglas on Sunday? I think I saw some racks sticking out of a cooler that looked like yours.


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

Yep that was me.  What a coincidence.  Ha.


----------



## Thunder

*Very nice!*

Nice bucks!! Happy for you guys. Man, talk about some spread.....

Right on the 1 mile rule. The WW club is just down the road and their bucks rut later than ours NORMALLY. Never know in our area when it will happen, but for sure 11/4 - 11/27. 

Looty, you sure? Think that is what our dirt road is called, never really paid attention.....where are you?

Anyone going up this weekend? Meeting a friend with his son for Thanksgiving dinner around noon in McRae...would like to meet you guys.

Fish,

If we are that close, then you should know where Cravey's store is? Maybe lunch one day? Cell phone stinks up there, but works when I run up to the stop sign for a signal. Nextel in Ga is worthless.

Anyway, 813-340-1555, or leave a message for Larry at Cravey's store.

Good luck to y'all! I'll be huntin' hard this weekend, and with my son, which makes it even better.


----------



## Fish_Bone

Thunder,
I may have seen you at Cravey's last week but didn't catch anyones name.  I passed around a cell phone with pictures of a 13 point my buddy shot a few weeks ago.

We have 70 acres on Hewlett Rd. and 400 acres on 149 were the Little and Big Horse Creeks meet.

I had to get rid of my Nextel for just that reason, switched to Verizon.  Cell phone (904) ********.  Won't be back up there till 11/30.  See ya then.

Roger


----------



## Thunder

*Not me.*

Fish,

I didn't make it up last weekend... Hope to meet you soon. Going up in about an hour for the weekend, not sure when I'll be back up. I'll give you a call when I get back and let you know what we did.

Larry
813-340-1555 Cell


----------



## horsecreek

me and the kids are headed up fri morning early. hope to be there around 10-11 and spend the weekend...hope them dang bucks start runnin!!!!


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

Fish, we are neighbors.  Your property borders ours at Horse Creek.  And then the old Newberry property on the other side.  You have a tall tower stand on a green field down next to the creek right?


----------



## Fish_Bone

Yeah, that's our tower stand.  You are on the property to the north of us?  Saw you all there opening of gun season but haven't seen anyone there since.  Also noticed they were doing some logging over there.  We will have to get together and talk.  This 13 point was killed pretty close to your property line.


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

Fish, we are to the south of you across Big Horse Creek.  Your tower is visible from one of our ladders we have right down on the creek.  I have heard you guys shoot out of that thing and I heard one fella get real tickled when he found what he shot.  Must have been a good one.  That's a great deer in your pic.  We have a lot of QDM around us.  We need to get together and talk.  We stay at the top of the hill there on 149 up from the creek bridge.


----------



## Fish_Bone

If you are south, must not be our tower.  Our tower is on the northern border of our property.  We have the 400 acres on both sides of Powell School Rd.  Sounds like you stay directly across 149 from our property.  Give me a call after Thanksgiving.  We should definately get together.

Roger


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

OK I think I know where you are.  Do you have the orange QDM signs on your gates?  It sounds like you have the old Newberry property.  Were your pines there on 149 thinned last year?


----------



## Fish_Bone

White QDMA signs that say Little Big Horse.  There may be a couple orange ones.

Sorry everyone for hijacking this thread.

Back to the reports.......


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

Yeah, my bad.  Just good to meet the neighbors.  Good luck this coming weekend everyone and have a Happy Thanksgiving.  JB


----------



## horsecreek

ya, how dare yall meet each other and have a talk on here!!! lol never any harm in that.... ")

happy thanksgiving all....
hope its good this weekend.


----------



## Fish_Bone

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving weekend.  I'm driving up tonight, let's hear some reports!


----------



## horsecreek

well it wasnt worth a dang were i was at!!! wind kinda messed things up. There were some bucks killed sat but dnt know what type of stand locations ect..had people hunting all sorts of areas and NOTHING! saw deer friday crossing the highway just past broxton at 11:30am..then at 3:30 had a deer cross the rd while me and son were headed to stand.. that was it.. sunday it rained..
with it being cooler tommow, it shoudl be great hunting..deer been layed up a few days.


----------



## Thunder

*Chasing!*

Hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving!

Went up Thanksgiving and had it out with the 2 new club members! They had been up there for a week and drove all around the fields, tromped through the woods, and made a mess out of the place. Then they complained about seeing no deer....

Told a buddy of mine that hunts a club around McCrae and told me that the Alabama guy left the club after shooting 2 real nice bucks and there was an opening. Had to decide if another 750. was worth it after already paying for the current lease. He invited me as a guest on Friday....great looking property and just a handfull of guys. Around 8am I hear a shot, he comes to get me to help him get his deer out. Big 8 with a 20" spread....that was hot on a doe chasing her all through the bottom until he could get a shot. Well after talking with a couple of the other members and hearing what they had done this season, I joined! Had my son with me, and not knowing the place put him in a stand in the creek bottom yesterday am and heard him shoot at 7am. Went to pick him up at 9:30 (couldn't stand it any longer wondering what he hit, or didn't). Got to him and he had a big 8 in the road ready to load up! Said he came out with his nose to the ground grunting. Bleated at hm and he stopped. Big deer that was 5 years old according to the processor. Wish I could have stayed!!

They are still doing their thing, so should be good for another week or so.


----------



## seabear2

Did anyone hear about 2 missing hunters in south telfair last week? My friend said he was told that there were 2 hunters that didnt return after dark on wednesday night (i think). Anyone know anything?


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

Thunder said:


> Hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving!
> 
> Went up Thanksgiving and had it out with the 2 new club members! They had been up there for a week and drove all around the fields, tromped through the woods, and made a mess out of the place. Then they complained about seeing no deer....
> 
> Told a buddy of mine that hunts a club around McCrae and told me that the Alabama guy left the club after shooting 2 real nice bucks and there was an opening. Had to decide if another 750. was worth it after already paying for the current lease. He invited me as a guest on Friday....great looking property and just a handfull of guys. Around 8am I hear a shot, he comes to get me to help him get his deer out. Big 8 with a 20" spread....that was hot on a doe chasing her all through the bottom until he could get a shot. Well after talking with a couple of the other members and hearing what they had done this season, I joined! Had my son with me, and not knowing the place put him in a stand in the creek bottom yesterday am and heard him shoot at 7am. Went to pick him up at 9:30 (couldn't stand it any longer wondering what he hit, or didn't). Got to him and he had a big 8 in the road ready to load up! Said he came out with his nose to the ground grunting. Bleated at hm and he stopped. Big deer that was 5 years old according to the processor. Wish I could have stayed!!
> 
> They are still doing their thing, so should be good for another week or so.



Thunder, congrats to you and your son.  Is your new lease south of Mcrae?  Just wondering because when I was at the processer (JP's) a few weeks ago, he had a couple whoppers from an Alabama boy that hunts real close to us.


----------



## Fish_Bone

Horsecreek-
Sorry to hear that man.  There is always next week.  Hopefully this front passing thru will fire them up.

Thunder, 
Congrats!  Where are the pics?


----------



## Looty

HorseCreekHunter said:


> Is your new lease south of Mcrae?  Just wondering because when I was at the processer (JP's) a few weeks ago, he had a couple whoppers from an Alabama boy that hunts real close to us.



My uncle hunts with Thunder and got him on that lease. The lease is on 441 and Turnpike Creek runs right thru the middle of it. Those were probable the same guys. My uncle sent me pics from his phone of those deer. One was as wide as a 48 qt cooler. They were at JP's. My uncle owns 17 acres off a dirt road near the intersection of prison camp road right to the south of Little Horse Creek. He also has permisson to hunt another 65 acres that butts up to his 17 acres. My cousin who is 11 killed his 1st deer (4 pt) off of that 65 acres. He also shot a doe from the same stand on Saturday morning. 


Thunder hurry up with those pics you slacker.


----------



## Looty

Thunder is not very good with this picture stuff. LOL
He needs some training with the scanner.


----------



## Sugar Creek Camp

*Need someone to clear and install foodplots*

Just purchased some land outside of Chauncey.  Does anyone know someone that could put in food plots for me.
Would also need some light clearing and road cutting. Any info would be helpful. Thanks.

Jim


----------



## Thunder

*OK..*

Your right Lootster....

I'll get better at the picture posting stuff. Bear with me!


----------



## roscoe54

I belive Seabear2 does foodplots.I bought 35acres around Cauncey had a farmer next to mind help with my discing.His disc just to big for my  roads looking this spring for someone with a smaller disc.

Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## seabear2

Sugar Creek Camp said:


> Just purchased some land outside of Chauncey.  Does anyone know someone that could put in food plots for me.
> Would also need some light clearing and road cutting. Any info would be helpful. Thanks.
> 
> Jim




Pm sent


----------



## Thunder

HorseCreekHunter said:


> Thunder, congrats to you and your son.  Is your new lease south of Mcrae?  Just wondering because when I was at the processer (JP's) a few weeks ago, he had a couple whoppers from an Alabama boy that hunts real close to us.



HCH,

Thanks! Danny was pretty excited. Good buck for a kid. Yes, we are about 6 miles south. Sandy and I actually took the Bama guys spots when they left the club. Got lucky! Seeing we are neighbors, would be nice to meet you. Looks like I got a pass for this weekend. Hopefully the big boys will be on the move looking for that last doe......

Let me know if your going up, maybe we can meet for lunch.

Larry
813-340-1555 cell (Does not work up in McRae)


----------



## horsecreek

wasnt planning on going but the girlfriend has hit the radial nerve in me 
so I might be on the way up friday!!!


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

Thunder I won't be going up this weekend.  Probably not unitl the weekend of Dec. 15.  Hopefully that will be around the second rut.  My phone doesn't work up there either but I will get with you somehow if you are up there that weekend.  Good luck this weekend fellas.


----------



## Looty

My uncle's 8 pt. He was running a doe hard.


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

That is a sure enouph stud.  Great buck!  JB


----------



## Scout-N-Hunt

Hey Larry - Congrats to Danny! Very nice and glad to hear you're on good property. I still have your stand ........ on the other side of the state!!! We need to get together and chew the fat.

Best Regards,
S-N-H


----------



## Thunder

*S-N-H*

Thanks Clay,

I don't know who was more exicted...him, or me FOR him!.

Yes, we need to hook up Bro....

Roll a big 'un!

Larry


----------



## Fish_Bone

Last few days were slow.  We saw deer, just not a lot of them.  It rained hard Monday night, fresh tracks everywhere Tuesday morning.  I guess the full moon had them walking all night.  We did notice more does without fawns.  Had 4 mature does walk by on Wednesday morning then 10 minutes later a young buck was following their scent trail, nose down and trotting.

Heading back on Friday evening.

Roger


----------



## Thunder

*Gamble*

Roger,

Even with it being warm this coming weekend, I am going up Friday too....thinking they are on the tail end of the first rut. Hope one if trolling looking for the last doe. Short weekend for me, but worth it to be in the woods!

Good luck!

Larry


----------



## bkmcinty

*NO LUCK...*

Im from Sebring and we hunt bout 2 miles from craveys store in telfair...we call it mcrae but few miles from mcrae and we havent seen much dad saw what he called "the man" and he has 3 wallhangers around 130-140 so i believe him he passed a 120" 8 point few weeks ago but i only saw 5 deer total week before thanksgiving hunted 5 days straight saw 5 deer biggest was a spike...sucks maybe better around christmas time?!?! I dont know if any of ya'll have ever seen a gate on the same road M&H pine straw and dennards truck repair is named "CRACKERPINES"??? thats our place and the place behind there ....we eat at craveys every morning for sausage biscuits...haha good stuff


----------



## Fish_Bone

*Breakfast Meeting*

Unless the deer are walking I'll be at Cravey's between 11-Noon on Saturday for a biscuit.  Hope to meet a few of you.

Roger


----------



## Thunder

*Missed out....*

What a messed up weekend for me! I drove up on Friday night after work, went to bed, got up Sat at 4:30. Hunted Sat am, saw a 5 point, then started feeling bad. Didn't hunt sat eve hoping the sore throat would be gone by Sunday so I could hunt until Tuesday. Woke up Sunday morning and packed up and came home. Bad fever! Sitting in bed with the laptop right now. Took a couple of days off, drove all the way up there and had only 1 morning hunt!

Did anyone do any good this weekend?


----------



## huntininmilan

the guys from our camp only saw a few deer  and another group of guys i know only killed a small 9 pt. For having all the right conditions this season in a couple early frosts and all and having tons of acorns everywhere it sure has been a weird season for us. I never really saw a major rut even though I know it has happened at some point ....still trying to figure when it may turn on again which I have to believe will be this weekend thru the following weather permitting ...most of what i can piece together from what i saw and heard from others around me was happening the 2nd week of nov and trickled from there. Anyone else vouch for that? I have got to believe that the acorns in and around my places are so thick that the deer are scattered and not very patternable therefore hard to really see a good strong rut unlike last year it was very obvious when it was going on and where so much so that I could and did hit the secondary rut exactly when it happened.....this year is very frustrating for the most part mostly with the inconsistent deer patterns and I really believe it's because of the acorns....what does anyone else think? Some of ya'll have done very well...I may cash in soon, got my fingers ,toes and eyes crossed.....good luck all


----------



## roscoe54

I stayed the whole week of Thanksgiving saw one good buck no shot past on a six point to young.Went over to Milan were i leased30 acres saw around ten does no bucks.Bought a shed at fatboys camo owner said not many big bucks taken.Had a guy from Macon deliver my shed said they had a great rut first two weeks of November can't figure out. 

    Savation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## horsecreek

weird is right...dnt know when I will get back up.Sons b day party this weekend so there goes that one..
d- anyone get over to the 160 and hunt? would love to check my TC off the wash out rd and see if anything on it.
my bet is that theres a couple on there!!


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

I saw a VERY strong rut at our place November 10-17.  Now if you ask another member that was up there with me the entire week on the same property, he didn't see a rut.  It's all right place, right time.  Another thing I noticed during this time, one piece we have (200 acres), we saw 5-10 does every day and very few bucks.  Then the hot piece (400 acres), we saw 5-10 does the whole year but have killed 6 or 7 bucks off it.  Those bucks sure get out in the open more when they have to search for does.  I'm thinking Dec. 8-16 is going to be hot again.  Good moon, should be cold.  I'll be there the 13th - 16th.  Good luck fellas, JB


----------



## huntininmilan

i'm with you on the time frame believe it was happening around our places as well just seen glimpses like you said right place at right time is everything and i think i danced all around it! If it weren't for all the acorns everywhere i think i would have seen it better....right tree wrong time and visa versa. I'm gonna give it heck from this weekend thru next and see what happens.....good luck to all!
anybody up next week and your around county line road just outside milan look me up


----------



## huntininmilan

horsecreek...nobody from us made it over to the 160 that i know of, probably give it a try some next week.


----------



## horsecreek

ok..man, I tell ya Im going to lay one heckuva BUTT whoppin on some freakn local hunting out area..may try to get dropped off one am and just watch the corner to see where the scumbag goes in..


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

You got a poacher HC?


----------



## huntininmilan

apparently we do and they're pretty ballsy.....they might be getting away with it right now but what they don't know is we're up there all the time especially my dad so one of these times they're liable to get a surprise they don't want....I love these locals who have the mentality that florida hunters aren't there during the week but what they don't know is some of us work the weekends and are off during the week and some of us are semi retired and go up when we want and maybe just maybe there may be a camera or 2 looking at a stand here or there.....either way eventually  somebody 's gonna get caught!
The lady in the house up the road the onlyt house on the road is complaining bout the people dumping the dead deer off the road near by....what do you wanna bet it some of the same bunch running around shooting deer off the road as well as the ones slipping around some them woods....some of them folks just don't have no respect for nothing!


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

Any reports from this pass weekend fellas?


----------



## horsecreek

havent been up. hope to head up this weekend. 
Im in the mood to catch a poacher!


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

I hear you.  Good luck.  I'm leaving Thursday through Sunday.  Had a member kill a 6 point this past Saturday.  He was chasing a doe.  Sounds like the second rut is starting right on schedule.


----------



## Thunder

I can't get back up till after Christmas, but then it's all the way until New Years Day in the woods. Hope some lonely big boy will still be looking for that last doe.....and on the move.


----------



## horsecreek

its supposed to be CRAPPY WEATHER THIS WEEKEND. 
60% rain sat with 16mph winds. sunday, winds 22mph!!!

im prob not going.. if was just rain, i would but not rain and them winds.

well sat is looking better now at 20% rain...i can handle that..


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

My father in law killed a great 8 point Saturday morning.  Nose to the ground a couple minutes behind a "big" deer he couldn't get a good look at.  His deer weighed 180 pounds.  I'll post the pics when I get them.  Second rut paid off.  JB


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

*Here are some pics.*

Father in law's 8 killed 12/15/07 @ 8:50 a.m.  180 lbs.


----------



## horsecreek

thats a dang goodun!!! we didnt see a thing sunday and monday.. wind was too bad. thought they would move monday after the rain and hi winds from sart\sun. but nope!


----------



## huntininmilan

this week was awesome with the deer movement on 1 on my places seen over 20 deer with several small bucks but none of them shooters for me. I finally broke down and killed a couple does which were my first deer of the season after passing on bunches of does earlier trying to catch rut and couple small bucks earlier figured  i'd better shoot me a couple does now or never...anyway I checked and measured the fetusus with my scale from QDMA and these does were bred on nov. 6th and 7th respectively and last week while fertilizing my plots i seen where a doe had been bred in the food plot which would have been around dec. 7,8,9 time frame....everything points to a jan. 6-10th time frame for another secondary rut.


----------



## huntininmilan

Horsecreek hunter....i was looking back reading your post about member killing 6 pt chasing weekend before 10-11th and that is right on with what i found out with the does i killed this week and aged the fetusus ...those 2 does were bred nov. 6th and 7th...glad to finally putting it all together hopefully not too late for a secondary rut in jan. around 6th thru 10th frame i'm thinking!


----------



## horsecreek

glad ya seen some bucks...me and boy headed up this evening...dotn know where will sit. prob washout and then new stand..just have to put burlap or soemthing around top of stand. cheap would be burlap- some dark stuff at walmart that will work good for a few weeks.


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

Yeah we saw the younger bucks really start moving around the 6th and 7th of November.  We killed the four mature bucks Nov. 12, 13, and 16 and then this last one was Dec. 15.  All four were trailing does or had their nose to the ground looking.  I've heard the smaller bucks get in gear a week or so before the big boys.


----------



## huntininmilan

that's what they say but if they were doing it during that time frame at my place it was purely nocturnal cause we had several people in various setups and just not seeing it and then the does we were seeing during that time were already back with the yearlings or hadn't run them off yet don't know which but I do know several good bucks were killed around nearby and several were seen cruising and some of those were shot at around the 6th thru 10th 3 between my buddy's place and 1 at ours but none of those were behind does that we seen....go figure but the fact remains the only sure way to know is to check your does that you killl right now and see if they have fetusus and if they do measure them with a fetus scale....very simple to do and it's great info to have, the 2 i checked were bred on nov. 6th and 7th would love to hear from some of ya'll and have some more fetus' to go by. I keep it at the camp right outside milan and my dad or I are there most of the time if someone wants to age one! Call me if you want and we'll hook up 386-804-1825.


----------



## tail_slider3d

got back down here to hunt this morning and saw 8 deer 6 does and 2 bucks.  One six point and a one sided 3 point.  Both were pushing does.  Neither of the bucks necks were swollen but both grunting behind smaller does.  The six point actually gave me the first "snort wheeze" I have heard.


----------



## huntininmilan

anybody gone lately....my dad's been up for the last week and hasn't seen much at our place couple little bucks I mean small ones and that's it , was somewhat warmer than week before so i'm sure it had alot to do with it! Deer ought to move good next several days with much cooler temps!


----------



## Fish_Bone

This weekend I had a few snorkle by....  I don't mind hunting in the rain but that was ridiculous.

Horse Creek and Little Horse Creek are flowing hard, 2 of my best stands are unaccessable.


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

Fish Bone, did I pass you Sunday afternoon heading in your gate?  Blue Tundra?  I was going to stop but it was flooding.  We were with you swimming around up there.  We saw some does and small bucks.  To be expected this time of year.


----------



## Fish_Bone

Yeah, near the corner of 149 and Little Horse Creek Rd.  The Tundra is slate/grey/kinda blueish I guess.  It wasn't that bad Sunday evening compared to the previous days.  Some serious extremes lately.  Heat, rain, cold....what's next?  Gonna skip this weekend then go down for closing weekend.

How'd you know that was me?

Roger


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

Well I knew that was one of your gates and you kind of looked up from the rain as I passed and waved.  I was in the grey F250.  I should have stopped but it was raining and we were running late.  I'm debating on the final weekend.


----------



## sticksnbones

*Hunting Lease for 2008*

Does anyone know of any available hunting leases for the 08-09 season.  We had a lease west of Lumber City and lost it to purchase please P.M. me if you have or know of anything available.

I will be heading up on Jan 19th. 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Fish_Bone

Anyone going this weekend?  I'll be there thru Monday.


----------



## huntininmilan

going this weekend anybody else?


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

I wish.   Hope to go up some late March.


----------



## huntininmilan

checking out my salt licks they are already in them....got 1 card full of videos. Gonna work on the hogs some and see where the birds are hanging out! Sure wish diesel wasn't so high.......


----------



## huntininmilan

anybody on any turkey reports...gobbling, grouped up still....whatcha know?


----------



## Chadx1981

*Telfair*

Hey guys new here! Hunting off of 117 and dont see anything. HAHA Well im being serious but I havent given up. I am doing some things to upgrade my land that im leasing. Any tips? I want to see some pictures to keep me going. Lets post some from Telfair, cam pics.


----------



## Fish_Bone

A few recent pics...


----------



## huntininmilan

if i can't get on my turkeys i'm gonna have to go harasss your turkeys........on another note i'm getting a pile of videos on my salt lick all does but they are hammering it, even got one of a nubbie smacking momma in the #%&* about 2 weeks ago and she is already pregnant


----------



## huntininmilan

anybody be around the first 2 weekends...couple guys of ours will be up this weekend and i'll be up all next week thru the weekend messing around with some food plots for some clubs and getting some of mine ready and chjasing some birds around i hope!


----------



## Chadx1981

*Headed up*

Nice pictures! Im going to be heading up Fri morning to see if there are any turkeys. I saw some during deer season but all that water may have them moved out. Milan you said you were going up there to mess with your plots. Hey me too what did you have in mind?


----------



## huntininmilan

gonna mow  and fertilize my little clover plots bout half dozen of them just got back my lab results and the ph is 7.0 just need 400lbs /acre 5-10-30 and then i'm gonna turn several plots and get them ready to plant some lab lab, sunflowers,buckwheat, buckbeans, I/Clay peas, soybeans, aeschynomene and alyce clover....not all in the same plots of course but various combinations in diff plots. I won't be going up till tues eve thru monday couple others will be there this weekend.....first open weekend turkey i've missed in over 10-15 years.


----------



## Sugar Creek Camp

*A few pictures*

Over my mineral lick with a little corn to sweeten it up


----------



## huntininmilan

nice pics i'm getting about 30 videos every couple weeks since hunting season on my mineral lick......all does mostly so far, will be checking it next week anxious to see if any bald bucks hitting it yet if not come summer they will be hammering it thru gun opener had over 500 videos last summer mostly all bucks


----------



## huntininmilan

spring time usage is predominantly does and summer is predominantly bucks...at least in my experience and pics/videos i 've been getting last several years. like the turkeys in yours i never get any turkeys in the mineral lick but do get the ocassional hogs.


----------



## Chadx1981

what kinda mineral lick do you use?


----------



## Sugar Creek Camp

I'm using Deerlix that I found in this forum.  Appears to be working great.


----------



## huntininmilan

my licks are trace minerals made by FRM and morton salt that i mix together and i usually break apart a couple mineral bricks and leave on top to work into the ground.... tried many things thru the years but what i do now always seems to work best for me.


----------



## Chadx1981

The ones this guy had were called mineral salt blocks im not sure if its anything similar. I bought trophy rocks last season and didnt see a thing happening to them. I bought 10-10-10 on friday and it was 13.50 a bag. Can you believe that? Hey another thing Milan. Where do you get your seed from? Let me know asap if you would thanks! Oh yeah just got back. I saw a good gobbler but he was tending a hen. Then heard two more birds down in the bottom before daylight and never got them to come. I saw plenty of action on the ride up and back. I saw an awesome bird struttin-gobblin the whole deal today at about 11 am just on the Ga side of the line on 129 heading south. 

Chad


----------



## huntininmilan

I get my seed direct from pennington, tecomate, and my loose seed I get from a seed distributor in florida and in georgia I have a place to get bulk seed outside milan like soybeans, i/clay peas, wheat, rye, oats sometimes they are cheaper than florida and sometimes my place in florida is cheaper. You can get it from the place in georgia if you wanted too as well. I'm picking up my tecomate seed this week while i'm up probably thursday i'll run and pick it up some lab lab, buckbeans, lab lab plus. I already picked up some sunflowers, buckwheat, aeschynomene, alyce clover to plant with my lab lab and buckbeans.
I try and sell my tecomate and pennington stuff less than the giants do....the loose seed is competitive.
I'll be heading up tuesday after work can't wait to get there!


----------



## Chadx1981

*Seed*

Whats the name of both of them? I live in Fla and hunt in Ga! Haha I was thinking about getting some rackmaster deluxe and extreme along with a couple of bags of iron clay peas. Am I on the right track? I was thinking that maybe just buying it somewhere was cheaper then the other.


----------



## Fish_Bone

Got this bird on Thursday morning.  20lbs, 11 inch beard, just under 1 inch spurs. My first bird!


----------



## huntininmilan

nice bird.....i missed 2 birds about 50 yards apparently got 1 shot off and then gun jammed and both birds ran off, never missed one before till that one and i worked those 2 birds all week when sat nite it all came together finally and i blew it....man i was so aggravated after that... both had 10-11" beards and have been henned up all week.


----------



## huntininmilan

how's anyone else doing in telfair with the birds....are the gobblers lonely yet or still henned up like they've been since it opened!


----------



## Fish_Bone

Still henned-up wearing snorkle and fins.  Was up there this weekend and once they were off the roost I never heard a gobble.
Rained all day Saturday and again Monday morning.  I think I'm gonna plant rice in my food plots this year.


----------



## Chadx1981

He got it exactly right! My place is a mess. We hunted sun and monday morning. We didnt even hear a bird on sat morning. I saw a lone hen picking around a clearcut. Monday morning more rain. I heard one gobble once and didnt hear a thing following. I put out two more mineral licks. I got to looking Denny and there all FRM. I guess im in the ballpark. My cousin ventured off and came across a old trophy rock we had and couldnt believe it. He insisted we go back. They had been there since he had been there as well. They had it mauled. Ive never used these before. I put out 4 of them all over the property so they should have plenty of goods.


----------



## huntininmilan

stay with what's working unless you want to try something different just to see what happens.....i've tried several things and always ended up back to what i'm doing now, although i've never tried trophy rock...might try it some time and there is something on this site the guys use that some of them swear by. What i'm using the deer are hammering and i'm getting lots of videos so i got to stick with it for sure.
Glad to get that rain as i planted weekend before last and fertilized and overseeded some plots although it would have sucked to try and turkey hunt in but it sounds like it will be better in a couple weeks when the hens run the ole boys off and they have to start looking for some booty then they'll gobble and come in much easier


----------



## Chadx1981

Is that what normally happens with the birds? I think im going back in a couple of weeks. Ya your lucky I was telling the group my buddy from Milan has his stuff together. Your stuff got wet!!!!! I was emailing you from the campfire. They all wanted to know what you had to say. We are a younger group trying to learn. The ol guys round my place act it!!!


----------



## huntininmilan

what are you using for a wireless card...been holding out till i know for sure what will work at the camp on countyline rd.
shortly probably in couple 2-3 weeks the hens by then will not draw up to the gobblers like they are now and the gobblers will be looking for those lonesome hens and they will be alot more receptive to calls and doing alot more looking in general...usually all those stubborn birds early in the season are killable towards the end of the season.


----------



## Chadx1981

Yeah I have a wireless card through verizon. It doesnt work all that great where I am at but will tend to work if we are patient enough with it. Dont get me wrong it will connect to the net and work but not perfect. Im going to have to get me one of those birds your talking about.


----------



## huntininmilan

they're not a slam dunk by any means but they will be easier to deal with ....only way they won't is if they are getting pressured and called all the time between now and then. If not then couple little hen decoys and an intruder jake and some soft calling throw in some movement with the decoys if you have that kind and look out.


----------



## Chadx1981

I hope noone is calling them. Noone should be in there. Im hoping the workers leave soon. There date is in June. I noticed before you said that you had some loggers in there. Did you have any problems with your stands? They got me and my cousin pretty good. Three climbers and a camera.


----------



## huntininmilan

up till now haven't had a problem that i know of ....have a feeder on one hope it's still there was last time up, stands we've been ok on so far! a few years ago had several cameras stolen right after season and got with the sherriff who lives right down the street and ever since he rides my place and try's to keep an eye out for me, he's pretty sure it was a couple teenagers that got my cameras as some of the other landowners had stuff taken as well and it all went back to these teens...since then we haven't had a problem...I believe most of the folks around there are good people- ocassionally you have some of locals running around there slipping around your land hunting when you aren't there little do they know some of them have been caught on camera and the sherriff is aware of who they are but you have them kind of people everywhere especially in florida...the kind who don't have any respect for anyone else's land or themselves!


----------



## Chadx1981

Ok Telfair hasnt posted in a while?? Has anyone seen any of " Milans" salt lick bucks! Thats unbelievable! I like to know there are deer in my county in Ga that are that nice. I was very impressed. Nice shots Denny! Headed to Jax on Friday.


----------



## Chadx1981

How about some turkeys? Any noise?


----------



## huntininmilan

what's in jax ...talkin bout the  huntin camp, if so your lucky ...wish I was going! Need to check on my plots i planted few weeks ago and chase couple birds myself.......


----------



## huntininmilan

those of you single or high dollar folks still making the trek back and forth to the camp.....what's the scoop on the turkeys lately, they ought to hard up bout now and answering to anything......


----------



## Chadx1981

*Well*

Id like to know. I have been keeping a close eye on the weather. They might be getting some rain there today or tomm. Im not sure about the birdies. I hope they are still around. Last time I was there we spent every minute we had there tending to our food plots. I ordered a new camera also so im going to need to put that on one of my frm blocks that I got. Im trying to get someone from my lease to ride up there with me this coming weekend but he wants to go offshore I believe dolphin fishing. Theres only a couple more weeks of the turkey season so I hope to make it back soon. Denny do you happen to know of a site that monitors rainfall throughout the month? Ive been looking but havent come up with nothin yet.


----------



## huntininmilan

no, not off the top of my head except I think there's the underground weather site i seen someone posted on here one time ...not sure if it tracks rainfall but it might, I usually make a phone call to a couple folks I know around the camp and get an update.


----------



## horsecreek

huntininmilan said:


> those of you single or high dollar folks still making the trek back and forth to the camp.....what's the scoop on the turkeys lately, they ought to hard up bout now and answering to anything......



well you know that dang sure aint me going up then...LOL


----------



## Chadx1981

Ya thats probably the best way to do it.


----------



## huntininmilan

we did get some rain last night and today but the farmer i talked to said it wasn't much but that was before the yellows on the radar i seen after i talked to him went thru there so hopefully we got a good 1/2" or more! Hey Horsecreek I know those gas prices haven't kept you off here...where you've been


----------



## Sugar Creek Camp

I know I can't wait to get back up.  Hope we got some rain so I can see green in my plots.  I planted a couple acres of iron clay peas and sorghum but it looks like they went a week without rain after planting.  Chad, I've got the weather channel toolbar on my computer (weather.com) If you go to the forecast there is a monthly tab.  There you can see the rain tallys for the past.  Don't know how accurate it is though.


----------



## Chadx1981

*ok*

Thank Ya


----------



## huntininmilan

anyone going up this weekend......gonna hang out at camp maybe put couple more plots in weather permitting and maybe shoot a bird or 2!


----------



## Chadx1981

I dont think im going to make it. I hope you get two. Let me know how the weather has been and hopefully I hear RAIN! Did you see my post about the fertilizer? How do you do yours? Am I alright to fertilize in a couple weeks or is that not a good idea?


----------



## horsecreek

huntininmilan said:


> Hey Horsecreek I know those gas prices haven't kept you off here...where you've been



LOL.....
Im here.. just sadens me to talk hunting when cant go..
so Im just fishing!!!


----------



## k4deez

I'm glad someone can afford the leases in telfair, us hometown boys can't afford the land we grew up hunting.


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

k4deez said:


> I'm glad someone can afford the leases in telfair, us hometown boys can't afford the land we grew up hunting.




At least you get to eat at Waylon's year round.  I only get to a couple times a year.


----------



## huntininmilan

I hear you bout the lease prices...all ours just went up esp. rayonier which went up the most....pretty soon i won't be able to afford to take my 3 girls hunting anywhere..........too many greedy people out there trying to get the dollar and unfortunately there are still people out there with apparently deep pockets, def deeper than mine pretty soon i'll have to fold it up if it don't change or slow down!


----------



## horsecreek

If lease price goes up , im done! the GAS is putting me out of the hunting option this yr... rediculous....


----------



## tail_slider3d

I think I would opt to cook before I ate at waylons.


----------



## horsecreek

tail_slider3d said:


> I think I would opt to cook before I ate at waylons.




what??? man good cheap meal... i will say, its changed some over the years tho.. big diff from when started going up there 15yrs ago....


----------



## trametta123

what is average rayonier per acre price these days?


----------



## tail_slider3d

cheap yes...good can be debated


----------



## huntininmilan

looks like $9-10 an acre these days...it's diff all over the state they say!


----------



## horsecreek

*lease sold*

man this sux!! owner sold my lease Ive had for almost 8yrs..all that time gone ltg them walk.just getting good with tons of sign...


----------



## roscoe54

Rayonier will have a number of leases coming up for bids June 15.


    Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## seabear2

There will be some good ones just north of Mcrae. Pm me if you need more info.


----------



## horsecreek

dont have money to be bidding..need small lease anyway. owner has an 80 and 40ac track im gonna look at..
denny, me and dad headed up next sat am. the ride is going to kill my back. plus gathering everything up. 
I will get your stuff to..waiting on jeff to call me back about other tracks and location ect.


----------



## huntininmilan

I appreciate it...not sure if my dad is going to make it up towards next weekend or not but he will be back by sat anyway if he does go, he wouldn't be able to get my lock on down anyway....if you do get to mine let me know if not i'll get shortly thereafter. Let me know if he gets back with you on a name about what we were talking about.....


----------



## horsecreek

Im sure glad I didnt have money after hunting season to do what I wanted to do up there..would have blown a gasket if put up 2 box stands and fetilized oaks..


----------



## huntininmilan

i'm with you on that...i'm especially glad I didn't get wrapped up in a couple plots where we talked about putting some, was gearing up to make the time to throw a couple in this fall though......


----------



## ruger3006

sure hate you fellas won't be around.


----------



## huntininmilan

I'll still be around....have several pieces around the area and stay right around the corner, hated losing that piece though! Did your piece go up all of rayonier's stuff went up........what did it go too? Mine around the corner went to 10 or 10.50, that one should be 10.50 or 11.00 same as my buddy's with about the same size saplings on it.


----------



## huntininmilan

anybody been up lately....stopped by on my way back thru on vacation from north ga mtns-stayed in an awesome cabin in helen up on a mtn and boy was it awesome. We've been getting lots of good rain it looks like some of the creeks were flowing that were dry 2 weeks ago and the deer sign is everywhere. Getting lots of good pics and they are hitting the troughs and feeders pretty good! starting to get alot of fawn pics at the troughs as well.


----------



## Chadx1981

*Telfair*

Well its good to see someone posted something about my county. I would have never of guessed it to be you! Haha j/k. I went a couple of weeks ago. Not to impressed with my food plots. They didnt go very well. The fruit trees looked good though. Tons of crabapples and a few persimmons here and there. It was raining while we were there so I didnt get a chance to see a whole lot of sign. I believe most of it was washed away. Well my camera it didnt have a buck on it. My hunting buddies did but nothing all that impressive. Im not sure what is going on with my piece. It to me seems like it would be pretty good but hadnt seen a good un yet. Im going up next weekend to plant soybeans, ic peas, and sunflowers. I think im going to throw in some winter peas, brassica, and some cereal grains later on. What do you think about this? MILAN

On the rain! We should be getting lots and lots of it now! LIKE RIGHT NOW! I hope the creeks are following come deer season I think it will help out.


----------



## huntininmilan

that  won't be too bad too plant give u something for bow and the latter mix your talking about is good except maybe add some crimson clover to it ...the deer around my place love it!
We have gotten lots of rain in the last few weeks and at last count they tell me at least 5-6 inches from ts fay, which it's raining again today up there! I'm probably gonna wait till october to plant again his year....worked out good for me last year.
Lot's of sign around my places each time i've been there, the deer have let up a little on the protein with all the soybeans and peanuts around and I did notice a good batch of crab apples this year and so so on the persimmons.


----------



## huntininmilan

where's everybody at? everyone jump ship and quit hunting.......


----------



## Chadx1981

Not I sir getting ready to load up! Its 1215 Fri the 12th. Good luck and hope to hear about Telfair County.


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

Just waking up from hibernation.  Good luck to you bow boys.  See you next month.  BTW, vacation set for Nov. 7 through Nov. 16.  Let's see if I picked right again.


----------



## Chadx1981

HorseCreekHunter said:


> Just waking up from hibernation.  Good luck to you bow boys.  See you next month.  BTW, vacation set for Nov. 7 through Nov. 16.  Let's see if I picked right again.



You picked it right again? Update me please. Did you get a big one last year in Telfair?


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

The three in my avatar are from Nov. 11, 12 and 15 of last year.


----------



## Chadx1981

Ok I understand. Thats kinda what I was hoping to get out of that post. Thank you!


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

*A Couple Horse Creek Monsters!*

Now if we can only keep the deer out of their corn.


----------



## Chadx1981

Good luck with that guy hes a nice one. I havent been able to see my big ones yet. Let me know how your season goes.


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

We have 5 or 6 guys heading up this weekend to plant and maybe sling an arrow or two.  I'll pass on their reports Monday.  I'm heading out to a lease I joined in Holopaw Sunday.  I put 3 stands out 2 weeks ago mid day and saw 20 plus deer, 10 or so hogs and about 10 million turkeys.  Those Morman's sure keep a nice herd/flock.


----------



## Chadx1981

Ya thats big bucks.


----------



## huntininmilan

big bucks....dollars and lots of rules, planted some plots for couple leases in last couple years and the game is abundant but you have to watch out for poachers they tend to give that place fits in certain places throughout the ranch...hope thats not the case where you are.....the one club I planted for the president was replaced by the mormons or the bioligist while he was still active in the club by another gentleman from another club on the ranch and they nearly doubled the lease amount, just about ran all the existing members off.
Good luck and hope all works out for you there!


----------



## huntininmilan

just planted all my plots this past weekend and boy the forecast doesn't look too favorable for rain any time too soon....sure am going to put GRO COAT to the test with these conditions, as it was i only light disked all the plots instead of roto tilling all of them on the count they are so dry but i put out 5 tons of lime on all the new spots so i had to turn it in...should be able to lay there for 2-3 weeks if needed ...just hope I don't have to replant but I have to give these guys something to eat later.....


----------



## huntininmilan

anyone headed up for muzzleload this weekend....couple of the guys will be there thru the week and i'm going up wed or thurs!


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

You're right Huntin, big dollars.  We as a company, decided to give it a try for a year and jump on a lease to take some customers.  I havn't hunted it yet but I've scouted ot there a few times and the game is plenty.  But yes, I think there are to many rules.  Man if a group of us had the control over a piece like that, it would be heaven.  7 members on 3750 acres is down right rediculous.  BUT, if you break it down, it's about $10 an acre.  I just wish they would but up membership amounts to lower costs.  But this thread is about Telfair and I'm looking forward to heading up the 16th.  My buddy arrowed his first bow buck 2 weeks ago.  A nice 9 point.  They saw a good amount of deer and got some plots in.  I hope the moon doesn't throw everything off on the opener.  BTW, those are some bruisers at your feeding station.  Good luck with them.  - HCH


----------



## huntininmilan

HCH ....just for the shear amount of game on the mormon piece makes it nice and if your writing it off that will ease some of the financial pain but you should see and have good oppurtunity to kill the slam at any given time in a single day's hunt if you wanted...been several that have done it from some of the stories i've heard and from what i've seen first hand while i was planting plots out there!
Congrats on your buddy, my guys have had oppurtunities at some does and a small 6 pt- let the small six go which i preach to them and just didn't shoot at the does and my dad missed a big doe couple weeks ago but we're all stoked at what were getting on cameras and seeing for sign on all the pieces so for me can't wait till the 16th or 17th myself for couple days of muzzleload and then opening rifle but couple of the guys will be up this weekend thru gun so i'll see how they do...hope the moon doesn't mess us up as well. Pops is up there right now and he said it was pouring so all our plots are finally getting a good soaking tonight and hopefully more tommorow it looks like!
Good luck to all ...I know I can't wait as you can tell I have a few canidates i'm looking for watched them all year thru velvet and all even have some video of 2 of the 11pters play fighting couple different times in last couple weeks.


----------



## huntininmilan

any deer reports....how bout anybody pumped for this week muzzleload or gun opener this weekend? I was too busy to even think about bow hunting with getting plots in and workiing and evrything else going on but now I turn full attention to some serious hunting.
My plots were 2 weeks old when we got all that rain last week and this past weekend and tey were already up anywhere from 1/2" to 1" so with all his rain they ought to be really jumping out the ground time I get up there....I said it earlier and I'll say it again "Growcoat is worth every penny for the results i hadf with no rain in 2 weeks in not the best of soil conditions."
Good luck to all....pass on some reports when you think about it!


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

Heading up Friday morning.  I can't wait.  BTW, the processor we were using isn't going to run this year.  Is the one in Scotland decent?


----------



## huntininmilan

I have been using Barlows for last several years and he's been fine by me but me and my buddy just bought a 1 hp commercial grinder from Cabelas and everything i need to do it myself....should have been doing it myself all along i was a meat cutter for 20 yrs learned how to break it down and cut it up off the hook while it was hanging from my grandfather, heck i took it to Barlows all boned out just so he could make my bacon burger and his world famous fresh sausage ut i'll just do it myself and save the money the grinder will pay for itself this season no problem plus i have total control and i know it's all my meat. But Barlows does a good job a far as i'm concerned if u-want someone to do it!
I'm leaving thurs very early can't wait was gonna leave tommorow but decided to wait till next week and hunt prob tuesday or wednesdaythru the weekend suppose to be about 20 degrees cooler next week over this week.


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

I might stay through Monday myself.  Looks a lot cooler.  I have thought about betting my own grinder.  I'm sure I can learn how to get as much meat as possible after a deer or three.  Where is Barlows located?  That's not the one in Scotland is it?


----------



## seabear2

Lumber City meat market does a good job as well. Take it in the cooler and its ready in 2 days most of the time.


----------



## huntininmilan

Barlows is towards eastman from us ...think it's the milan eastman rd maybe but it's only 10-15 min from me and i'm on county line rd...most of the time if your weekend to weekend you can drop off 1 weekend and pickup the next or if your up for a few days you might get it back but there are times when he is super busy!
It's not hard to cut it up yourself for hamburger or sausage...i break it all down while it's still hangin and bone it out even and save me the roasts leave them whole for rotisserie wrapped with bacon...hoooooeeeeee some kind of good and my burger i add roughly 20-30% bacon ends with it and GOOD LORD it tastes unbelievable! Sausage i'm gonna have to experiment with till i make one i like but Barlows has the best fresh i ever tasted!


----------



## huntininmilan

what's up seabear?


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

Saw 10 deer opening morning.  All does and yearlings.  Most members saw deer.  A couple small bucks but mostly does and yearlings.  We got a nice Piebald buck on a trail cam.  I'll post the pics when my buddy forwards them.  Anybody have any luck?


----------



## seabear2

huntininmilan said:


> what's up seabear?



Same old thing. I have been planting a few plots but not near as many as the last few years. I hope things pick back up next year. Money is tight this year for most folks along with the high lease prices. Was out in China Hill few days ago doing some for a  good group of guys from Tampa. What about you?


----------



## huntininmilan

been a little slow down here with the plots but sold alot of seed...I put together my own mix with the percentages i wanted of everything. Put my plots in at the camp about 3 weeks ago and they are doing well....didn't get rain for 2 weeks after planted but they came up nicely esp after they got rain twice now....did a couple plots around here for couple people and they seem to be doing ok. Done some overseeding ahead of the rain last week and gonna do some more ahead of this rain tommorow and friday. Your right about money tight and that's pretty much for everyone i talk to including myself, hopefully we all come out of this ok and the lease prices seem to have gone thu the roof...it's only a matter of time before everybody hands these leases back if things keep going the way they are.
See yah.....keep it safe!
Denny


----------



## seabear2

what are you overseeding with?


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

*Piebald*

Here is that Piebald deer.  Pretty cool.


----------



## seabear2

Very nice HCH


----------



## Chadx1981

I hunt off China Hill Seabear pretty neat.


----------



## seabear2

Yea that tract is about 6 miles from jacksonville near the church


----------



## huntininmilan

overseeded with wheat and rye in alot of the plots and overseeded the clover plots with more clover.....tecomate monster mix, pennington clover trio, whitetail imperial clover and and the buckmaster mix of clover and chicory, I like lots of different clovers and chicory's so that i have a little bit of everything....done very well in the past to now doing this.
We must have got 5-6" rain easily maybe more rained nonstop from before we got up till dark today and i mean natural born poured all day!


----------



## seabear2

Have yall seen those studs in your trail cam pics?


----------



## Chadx1981

aint seen a stud in telfair


----------



## huntininmilan

not those studs but some others....the deer were moving like crazy this morning, so much so I had to eliminate 4 of them by 730 this morning out of about 10 i seen then i had to spend the better part of the day cleaning them all. I won't shoot that many at the same sitting again!


----------



## seabear2

Dang denny, do I need to bring you some more ammo?

Chad, we have plenty of good deer here. Do you have good food plots and a feeding program going? Both of these help out.


----------



## Chadx1981

gETTING THEM GOING FOR THE PAST TWO SEASONS NOW BUNCH OF YOUNG BUCKS


----------



## Fish_Bone

Started seeing them chasing last weekend.  Bagged this one Saturday evening.


----------



## Chadx1981

Nice buck I have him on trail cam! Jk Keep posting thats what I like to see. I want to be the one posting for sure.


----------



## huntininmilan

only the little bucks doing the chasing right now, haven't seen any of the big boys interested yet several of the guys around us and myself included have only seen little 4's, 6's, and spikes doing the instigating.....poor little does....it ain't too far from happening say another week or 2-think the GON will be close to being right on provided the weather is cooperative! The last couple days i sat hunting one particular buck yielded no deer sightings....should have sat some other places where i was seeing deer!
Anyone else doing anything or seeing anything worth jumping up and down over?


----------



## huntininmilan

Nice buck by the way Fishbone...what time of day did u get him?


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

We have two guys up there all week and I havn't heard any reports yet.  We will have 5 guys there next week, all week, including myself.  That's a nice deer FB.  You still hunting next door to us on LHC?


----------



## huntininmilan

we got someone up till tuesday then i'll be there for a week or longer if needed depending how all goes....should see lots of action over next couple weeks if last week was any indication....sure wish it would get cold and stay for awhile...that would really move them!


----------



## Fish_Bone

Yeah, we bought the 400 acres we leased last year.  Shot him at 6pm on November 1st.  He and 5 other bucks were chasing a hot doe. They started chasing last week of October and saw action every day till we left Monday.


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

Congrats on the land purchase.  Pretty property.  What did you give per acre if you don't mind me asking?  Ours is for sale also but we think it's a bit pricey for the area.  I hope we didn't miss our rut but it sounds like you were in the heat of it.


----------



## Fish_Bone

If I see you at Cravey's I'll let you know but I'd rather not post that kind of stuff on here.  Don't worry, the rut will be going on for a while.  This was just the beginning.


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

My bad FB.  Didn't mean to get to personal, just curious.  Just got a report from camp that the piebald I posted above is in the freezer at camp.  A member got him Wednesday.  They have taken another 8 and a messed up 10 since then.  They are seeing plenty of activity.  Heading out today for a week.  Good luck fellas.


----------



## huntininmilan

guys at our place had good deer movement both morning and evening hunts they both saw little bucks and does both hunts and my one buddy 's son who is 9 killed his first deer at 430 this afternoon with a 243 and it was a tall 5 pt weighed 115 lbs.
Can't wait till tuesday when i go up for a little stay and hit the rut just about right....still hasn't really got going yet but soon!


----------



## huntininmilan

anyone have an update last couple days....guys at my place are seeing deer but not really any activity......


----------



## Thunder

*Stinks*

To my friends in Telfair, be thankful that you have a good proccessor, or do your own. I make a big mistake that cost me a deer. See the "burns me up" post in deer hunting section. I love the new lease, but at times like this REALLY miss Ms. Cravey's lunch and Barlow's.........


----------



## Sugar Creek Camp

Where is Craveys?


----------



## Chadx1981

Just talked to guys at camp. The bucks are moving pretty good up there it sounds like even with the wind. They are seeing little ones so far but from the sounds of it a big one maybe cruisin.


----------



## tail_slider3d

Bucks are moving fine.  I wish I had this whole next week to hunt but my time off isnt until the week after.

I killed this nice 8 this morning at 9:30 in the high winds.


----------



## Chadx1981

nice buck


----------



## huntininmilan

little bucks are moving ...starting to see a nice one here and there in the open but still aren't seeing any serious chasing and not by any bruisers around us anyway....I hope anytime now especially this week while i'm here, I think it's about to bust lose with this cold weather.
Did kill a 250lb boar hog tonite right at dark and he's got some serious cutters, bottoms are 3" long am mighty proud of this one especially since it was a 240 yard shot...will put picture up tommorow when I take some daylight shots.


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

Just got back from my week up there.  I saw about 25 deer from the stand Monday through Friday morning.  I think 10 or 11 were smaller bucks.  A couple were 2 year old 8's that will be good in a year or two.  I had another good looking deer chasing a doe full speed at about 200 yards.  Couldn't get a good enough look to pull the trigger.  They shut down for the most part around Wednesday when the warm up started.  I think this week is the time to be there to see the big boys.  Unfortunately, I'm back at work.  Good luck to you guys heading up.


----------



## huntininmilan

nothing so far at least not any chasing where i've sat.........dern dogs run a nice one by me this morning before i could do anything....should have shot the dogs but it ain't there fault!


----------



## Chadx1981

finally seen some chasin!! Jacksonville Ga. 8:00 am had doe and two yearlings come in fed around. 8:30 am had a doe come running through had a small 8 chassin close behind. ran back into the bottom. hit the doe bleat a couple of times and 10 minunits latter the doe came back out behind some brush nice buck came out chasin but ran back down in the bottom to. seen two foxes this evening but no bucks wrighting from camp lets get some feed back.


----------



## Chadx1981

*Deer movin*

Things are moving in our neck of the woods. I saw deer every sit expect one. I shot a lil deer and saw a few more. On sunday morning the day I had to leave I turned to my left and there was a deer crossing a clearcut. I thought it was a buck immediately but at that distance and speed I was unsure. Shortly after I looked over again and I could definately tell this was a buck. He was a racked deer. I was unable to tell what exactly he was. Twenty minutes ago by and Im waiting and waiting. Then right out in front of me there is crashing breaking and grunting. Out pops a doe! She turns to come right up into the clearcut and turns completely around and walks the other way. I can still hear the bucks coming! Never ended up seeing the buck they slipped by but caught numerous glimpses of them. 30 minutes later same trail deer head down going same direction. Never could tell! Well I told my cousin about it since he has been there since Fri the 14th would be staying until SUN OF THIS WEEK! He went there yesterday evening and saw nothing but this morning it was on again. Just after getting to his stand still breathing hard here comes two does and two mature shooters behind them at about 150 yards! Grunting every step he was doing everything he could to get his gear together and they crossed at the treeline and he got a shot off. He said it was a good buck with another buck that was a little more narrow behind. He grunted with his mouth numerous time and big boy wouldnt stop. The more narrow deer did! Anyways after all that action he had a broken racked buck with four on a side show up and a five point was amongst it all as well. What chall seen? Clean miss by the way.


----------



## huntininmilan

I came home tuesday afternoon had some more running sign pop up and did some scouting and found a heck of a rub on a good 5" tree with ground all tore up put my climber near by funnel but didn't have a chance to sit it as i shot at a good buck midday that got up in front of me while i was scouting and i hit him but not a good shot as he got away from me and we got the tracking dogs on it but like i said didn't appear to be a fatal shot and he ended up getting up and trotting off from me ...he was out past his ears and i only had 2 shells in the gun apparently when i killed the 5 hogs earlier i forgot to reload again, man was i disappointed in myself!
The guys went up wednesday and one of the guys had an 18"-20" buck in another place of ours behind a doe in the middle of a field at 1030 in the morn and they were both gunless setting up a portable blind, each of the other guys had various encounters with some grunting/ chasing and even some growls in last couple days .....so best i can tell it's been trickling for a few weeks around us with some heavy stuff sprinkled in their like this past week, if i had to pin it down around us i believe this past week was probably it for us ....so look out after christmas! One piece of mine i never did see any sure fire sign so don't know what to make of that cause we have been there pretty much most of november....if it happened there i sure don't know when. Sure hope i get another chance at the brute i shot at earlier or the one making the sign near there!


----------



## huntininmilan

the woods seemed almost dead from friday to today, killed a 16" 180lb old 8pt saturday morning he had good mass but was an older deer so i decided to shoot him and killed another doe this morning at 930 but those were the only deer i seen and my buddy hunting with me saw 6 deer sunday morning on a scrape and those were the only deer he saw in 7 sittings. We bounced all around hunted inside bottoms, clear cuts, thick stuff but just don't think they did alot of long range moving around us of course our bottoms are flooded and the creeks are flowing pretty hard all our acorns in the bottom have to be about rotten. Another 2-3" rain is forcasted over next couple days and 25-35 mph gusty winds. 
Anybody else doing any good or seeing anything lately?


----------



## Chadx1981

No I skipped out on this weekend. We didnt have anyone in the woods. Glad to hear you got one. The rain is a coming huh? I havent even looked as of late im going to have to check my rain calculator and see what it says have fallen in Mcrae. So if you had to guess would you say your rut is over?


----------



## huntininmilan

no the secondary rut should be coming on in the next 2 weeks .....guys up this weekend didn't see hardly any movement where they sat and there was several guys up sitting in many places so they saw the same thing i did last weekend which was pretty much nothing, definitely no running sign so based on what i saw last month the week before christmas and christmas week should have some sign of some chasing going on. These last 2 weeks have been dead dead dead! The woods are flooded at least some of my pieces ...it must have the deer pushed in all kinds of different places that i haven't thought to look in, need to go exploring and find where they're holding up at!
You can bank on it it will be going on around christmas just have to find the hot does.


----------



## muddfoot

anybody seen any secondary rutting going on seems to be any time had a lady in the club kill a nice 8 pt 2 weeks ago that was just feeding?


----------



## Chadx1981

Aint seen sheet


----------



## seabear2

2 Hot


----------



## Chadx1981

Shot a little buck the morning of the 29th. Nothing to brag about just glad to have killed a buck.


----------



## huntininmilan

we aged a few fetuses last week from some does we killed and they were bred nov 14th, nov 16th and nov 18th respectively from 2 different tracts we have on each side of milan. This past weekend my hunting buddy was checking one of the cameras on a food plot and had a 20" 8pt leave out behind a hot doe apparently  laying off back of food plot at 2pm in the afternoon and I seen some running trax on another piece we have over the weekend....hope to kill some more does these last few days of the season and age some more fetuses but feel confident it happened between 2nd and 3rd week of november and then again around same time in december with stragglers in between. The last week of hunting season ought to have some activity as well  as that would be right on the time frame that we saw and the fetuses we have checked so far!
Here's a late season 19" wide  8pt with 5" bases that I was fortunate enough to get on twice....the second time proved fatal for him!


----------



## huntininmilan

here's a nice boar hog I shot right before thanksgiving...only weighed 200 lbs but has 3" cutters and 2" wetters and i definitely getting this one mounted, killed alot of hogs just haven't been lucky enough to kill one like this with good bone sticking out....I was proud of him especially since it was a 225 yard shot just about at dark and i didn't know i had any hogs at that particular piece!


----------



## Chadx1981

Ya nice buck! You got two this season huh? How many did you kill last season? I hope you get a couple more doe before the season is over. Good luck! I will be sending you a PM as well. Thanks for all your post.


----------



## Chadx1981

The BOAR hog looks to have an Ear Ache


----------



## huntininmilan

I didn't kill any bucks last season...let alot of small ones go though! The boar hog developed a spinal injury!


----------



## huntininmilan

who's huntin this weekend and next week? I still have some unfinished business ......more sausage and burger!


----------



## Chadx1981

*i am*

Im in Telfair for the weekend. Aint seen nuttin yet. I went this morning and for a little mid day. Whats going on with you?


----------



## huntininmilan

didn't see anything this morning....but shot at a huge sow hog this evening and missed...should have waited a few more minutes till i had a clear shot.....had about a dozen hogs come out before dark! Got alot of deer sign just have to catch them during the daylight.....got some awesome pics and videos from over the last week!


----------



## bull0ne

According to my posse, the woods were dead as a buzzard's breakfast today. 

Hoping for some midday action between rain showers tommorrow.


----------



## huntininmilan

was dead this morning after the rain up till lunch finally got out of the stand, the weather was perfect but none of us seen a thing. This evening was a different story myself and my buddy each shot a doe, my buddy and his visitor saw 6-7 between them. Hope tommorow is a little better!


----------



## Chadx1981

*Milan*

Keep me updated if you would! Sounds decently exciting to me. Bag em up!


----------



## huntininmilan

well i missed the same big sow again tonite that i missed saturday nite........go figure can drop a doe where she stands at 200 yds break her neck but can't hit a dern hog 150 yds .....what gives! She must have 9 lives defdinitely traveling with a big caravan.


----------



## huntininmilan

also aged some more fetuses from the last 2 does we killed yesterday and they were bred on november 14th and november 21rst...... that makes the 5th doe we checked and the dates were as follows 2- on the 14th, 1- 16th, 1- 18th and 1 on the 21rst...... that makes for an average of november 16th when they were bred so the GON was right on when it said the peak would be november 15th. All that means and backs up what we were seeing with the running sign on again off again for 2-3 weeks in middle of november. The peak breeding was the week before thanksgiving around our places!


----------



## huntininmilan

today would have been a great day to be in the stand most of the day.......ran a doe off one of the food plots at 10 am.


----------



## horsecreek

HIM-- ya got the hunting part all wrong. You not supposed to run them off..


----------



## huntininmilan

i felt bad for my buddy ...he just wanted 1 more deer before we left and he blew it....big ole fat nanny eating groceries near mid day in one of the food plots!


----------



## Chadx1981

*Rain*

ITs fixin to be getting your PLOTs really wet today Denny!


----------



## muddfoot

any body seeing turkes?


----------



## Chadx1981

Where did you get that deer!! Ya I  had decent opening weekend.  I didnt get a bird. I heard a couple and had some in the area. Did see one! HuntinMilan thats also on the forum got a bird around Milan this a.m.


----------



## huntininmilan

water water everywhere.......easily got 2" or more, the woods are flooded! All the plots are tilled and ready to plant but now have to let the ground dry some.


----------



## Fish_Bone

Fish_Bone said:


> Started seeing them chasing last weekend.  Bagged this one Saturday evening.



Met with some of the neighboring property owners this weekend.  One of them actually had my deer on trail camera from over 2 miles away.  Just shows you how far they will travel when the does are hot!


----------



## seabear2

Nice buck fishbone.


----------



## huntininmilan

mature buck, looks to be a solid 200# as well! Imagine what throwing the protein to them will do.....I'm really liking what i see at our place with it!


----------



## Chadx1981

Speakin of supplements! Were you able to refill ours? They should be starting to need it for antler growf.


----------



## seabear2

Went this am and didnt hear a thing. The crows were going crazy but didnt hear a gobble. I tried my owl call as well and nothing. It was dead.


----------



## huntininmilan

seabear ....as of last weekend all the birds around us were pretty much henned up still and hadn't been doing much gobbling especially after they hit the ground. For the first time in many years though i have managed to tag out by the 3rd weekend but i had to work my butt off to either coax the birds to me or get close enough to them. Here's the 3 i killed 2 had 11" beards with  1 1/8" spurs and the third had 10 3/4" beard with 1 1/8" spurs but it was fun!


----------



## huntininmilan

chad ...we should be good to go for another week or so, cracky is going up this coming weekend or next to top off. I might shoot for the 15th may weekend to try and plant everything, i'll get back with you on it.


----------



## Chadx1981

Ok I guess Cracky is Pops? I dont know all the nicknames yet. If you want to shoot for that one I will have to mark the calendar.


----------



## huntininmilan

no cracky is my buddy .....pops can't go for a couple weeks either, everybody has many things going on!


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

Finally got my first bird.  Taken Friday at the Mormon.  I hear it's kind of wet up there.


----------



## Chadx1981

That is a nice bird there and a cute kid. I got 0 birds so your doing better then me.


----------



## Chadx1981

This probably wont get much attention but all you guys on here post some pictures over the last few years of bucks you have killed or have gotten trail cam pics of in Telfair County.


----------



## Chadx1981

*Heres Mine*

here is mine


----------



## huntininmilan

i got a few.......but some are top secret


----------



## Chadx1981

I think I might know what your talking about!


----------



## muddfoot

Anybody planted foodplots yet?


----------



## seabear2

I planted 3ac of corn today. Fields are dry enough to plant now for the most part.


----------



## huntininmilan

will be planting on thursday and friday.....farmers are telling me same thing about being dried out enough! Got to do something to supplement the protein they're killing me eating about 500lbs out of 2 troughs about every 3 weeks in one place alone!


----------



## huntininmilan

plots are planted and the rain gods have spoken....let the growing begin!


----------



## Chadx1981

We have been getting pretty good rains


----------



## bull0ne

For those with seed in the ground...........

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...FC&textField1=32.0195&textField2=-83.0636&e=0

Click around for more rainfall info..........

http://water.weather.gov/


----------



## huntininmilan

can't wait to take a peek at the plots and to put out my DeerZyme mineral and DeerZyme protein! Plots were looking pretty good couple weeks ago and we've had plenty rain so they should be growing like the weed!


----------



## Chadx1981

Oh ya the plots are going to be amazing for sure. I cant wait to see them myself. Our deer are going to be super healthy with monster bodies and thick horns. We got about 2 inches in 4 days. Thats just butter coating that stuff! Is anyone going up to fill the troughs soon? I hope the other guys do there part. I got them the rights to hunt now they need to get me a pole installed dang it!


----------



## huntininmilan

I'M STOKED ABOUT USING  the DeerZyme mineral and ANTLER BOOST protein....anything that's natural and going to add mass potentially 10-15" a year is worth using especially since i've already been feeding protein the last couple years already!


----------



## Chadx1981

Im anxious to see that stuff myself. When do you plant fall plots? Im trying to talk that guy I know into letting my borrow his plotmaster. It ended up costing 439 bucks to fix. Unbelieveable!


----------



## huntininmilan

you ought to see my plotmaster now ...it looks brand new, just completely redone it! Will probably plant in october again ...it seems to work out better but we'll see how it goes between now and then.


----------



## tail_slider3d

we bought some soybeans from Chas-Mar a couple of months ago and not a single one came up.  They were food grade  but thats usually what we plant and have good luck with.  I wouldnt buy anymore from there.
On another note I rode through the club for the first time since mid turkey season and saw 3 deer, lots of tracks and a couple of good spots on the new clear cut.  Even with the temps so high it still got my blood running and mind thinking about the cold november mornings that seem like an eternity away.


----------



## seabear2

tail_slider3d said:


> we bought some soybeans from Chas-Mar a couple of months ago and not a single one came up.  They were food grade  but thats usually what we plant and have good luck with.  I wouldnt buy anymore from there.
> On another note I rode through the club for the first time since mid turkey season and saw 3 deer, lots of tracks and a couple of good spots on the new clear cut.  Even with the temps so high it still got my blood running and mind thinking about the cold november mornings that seem like an eternity away.



Buy from Tuckers next time. You will not have that problem anymore. Its just over the tracks on 441 behind chasmar


----------



## huntininmilan

also you can usually get them from yawn brothers just outside town couple minutes   ........how you been seabear2? Plots been real slow around me guys just didn't plant back this spring....economy, lost members, etc......


----------



## Fish_Bone

We just got our plots in last week.  First had to much rain.  Couldn't even take soil (mud) samples.  Then had no rain and the plots dried up like a desert.  Feast or famine.  Going up next weekend to see how they are doing.


----------



## LHCLLLC

Fish Bone, we got about 4" of rain over the last two days! Plots should be coming on. Good luck.


----------



## huntininmilan

what did you plant?


----------



## seabear2

huntininmilan said:


> also you can usually get them from yawn brothers just outside town couple minutes   ........how you been seabear2? Plots been real slow around me guys just didn't plant back this spring....economy, lost members, etc......



Doing just fine. Spring plots were very slow this year for reasons you stated. I am going to spray my plots this weekend and get ready to plant for bow season .


----------



## huntininmilan

you planting peas or something simple for bow then planting later for your fall plots......i've gone to planting my stuff in october last couple yrs and its worked out much better and this yr the eagle seed mixes with the forage soybeans myself and the guys planted are actually going to carry us into bow season as they are anywhere from knee high to waist high in some places with the deer working on them hard!


----------



## seabear2

Yea kinda simple this year. ICP,Sunflower, soybeans and buckwheat. Just a little something to hunt over. Yea October is the best time to plant grain in this area. Temps cool down and we always have more rain in October than September for some reason.


----------



## tail_slider3d

Sorry if Im pimping out the thread here but I thought yall might want to know im looking for two members in telfair county two miles outside of helena ga.  check out my thread in the lease forum.


----------



## DavidinFL

I am going to hunt on Horse Creek WMA for the fist time. Can any one tell me what to expect?


----------



## pendna

Anyone having any luck yet?  All I have seen is doe afer doe.  This is only my second year hunting this area.  What are the typical rut dates?


----------



## horsecreek

If ya need help, im willing to drive!!!


----------



## sticksnbones

DavidinFL said:


> I am going to hunt on Horse Creek WMA for the fist time. Can any one tell me what to expect?



How did you do?


----------



## o iTz DaLtOn o

Anyone see anything this past weekend?


----------



## Chadx1981

I didnt see anything rained to hard.


----------



## muddfoot

went sat morning seen 4 one small 4pt 3 does had to put one to sleep!


----------

